# Seguimento Sul - Outubro 2010



## Mário Barros (1 Out 2010 às 00:04)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (1 Out 2010 às 02:25)

Abrimos o Tópico com Évora!!
Agora com 11.2ºC!! As Noites a ficarem fresquinhas como eu gosto!!


----------



## amando96 (1 Out 2010 às 16:57)

23.9 °C
41% hum

Hoje sou eu que estou quente, com 39ºC de febre


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Out 2010 às 18:25)

Boas melhoras! 

25ºC, vento fraco a moderado de SSW, céu limpo.


----------



## Gerofil (1 Out 2010 às 19:54)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 25,1 ºC (16h24)
Temperatura mínima = 11,1 ºC (04h24)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 20,2 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1012 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 25,1 ºC (dia 1); temp. mínima = 11,1 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Out 2010 às 20:59)

18ºC, vento fraco de N/NE,céu limpo.

Resumo do Dia:
Céu sempre limpo com ventos nulos durante toda a manhã. Tarde quente com vento moderado de SSW (Está a vir! ) e céu também sempre limpo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Out 2010 às 21:17)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo.

Máxima: 24.2ºC
mínima: 14.6ºC
actual: 18.8ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Out 2010 às 23:47)

14ºC, muito frio, céu limpo, vento fraco a moderado de SW.

Ainda estou à espera de Domingo.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (2 Out 2010 às 00:41)

Dia de ceu limpo, as temperaturas a não passar dos 24 graus em Évora. 
Agora com 14ºC, 
Humidade nos 80%, 
vento de W a 10 Km/h +/-.


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Out 2010 às 15:57)

23ºC, vento moderado de SSW/S, céu pouco nublado.


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Out 2010 às 17:41)

21ºC, céu algo nublado, já se vê muita nebulosidade ao longe a NW, vento fraco a moderado de SW, intensificando-se muito lentamente ao longo da tarde.


----------



## Gerofil (2 Out 2010 às 20:42)

Alandroal: tempo agradável, com céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas ao longo do dia; temperatura a oscilar entre os 13 ºC e os 28 ºC, estando agora 20 ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Out 2010 às 20:58)

17ºC, vento nulo a fraco de SW, céu pouco nublado.

Resumo do dia:
Manhã com nevoeiro até tarde, com o vento a intensificar-se de SW aos poucos, tornando-se nulo à noite. Esteve calor durante o dia...


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Out 2010 às 22:39)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas.

Máxima: 23.8ºC
mínima: 13.2ºC
actual: 17.8ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Out 2010 às 22:42)

Céu pouco nublado, 13ºC , vento nulo a fraco de SW/W. É a bonança antes da tempestade.


----------



## Brunomc (3 Out 2010 às 02:08)

*céu pouco nublado *

 *vento fraco * *[ SW ]*

 *14.5ºC*


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (3 Out 2010 às 11:30)

Céu encoberto, 15,7º e pressão a descer (1009 hPa). Dia de chuva e vento forte.


----------



## Brunomc (3 Out 2010 às 12:06)

Bom Dia 

Aqui pela cidade de Vendas Novas chuva fraca desde o inicio da manhã 

o vento tem estado moderado com algumas rajadas...

belo dia


----------



## Brunomc (3 Out 2010 às 12:40)

*Condições Actuais :* 


 *céu muito nublado *

 *vento moderado com rajadas * *[ SW ]*

 *20.5ºC*


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Out 2010 às 13:29)

14ºC, céu nublado, chuva moderada, vento forte a muito forte e com umas belas rajadas!


----------



## GonçaloMPB (3 Out 2010 às 13:42)

Évora:
Vento muito forte com rajadas impressionantes.
21º
De vez em quando caem umas pingas grossas para ameaçar, mas não passa disso!


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Out 2010 às 13:47)

14ºC, chuva moderada a forte, o vento acalmou um pouco para moderado a forte.


----------



## Brunomc (3 Out 2010 às 13:56)

> Évora:
> Vento muito forte com rajadas impressionantes.
> 21º
> De vez em quando caem umas pingas grossas para ameaçar, mas não passa disso



sim vento muito forte em Évora..nos ultimos 10 minutos antes das 13h a estação IM registou uma média de 50.4km/h...


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Out 2010 às 14:08)

15ºC, chuva moderada, o vento está a voltar. A rajada máxima hoje deve ter sido (Estimativa muito má ) alguns 60 km/h?

Desculpem pelo excesso de seguimentos, gosto de fazer muitos nestas ocasiões.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (3 Out 2010 às 14:10)

Brunomc disse:


> sim vento muito forte em Évora..nos ultimos 10 minutos antes das 13h a estação IM registou uma média de 50.4km/h...


Começou agora a chover moderadamente.

O vento está impressionante, tinha um estendedor da roupa no quintal daqueles portáteis que já caiu


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Out 2010 às 14:20)

Não se vê nada na rua com a chuva.


----------



## David sf (3 Out 2010 às 15:09)

A minha milésima mensagem para dizer que começa, finalmente, a chover por Portel. Para já de forma fraca, mas com vento forte desde manhã.


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Out 2010 às 15:10)

Temperatura estável nos 14ºC, uma rajada de vento GIGANTESCA neste momento , chuva moderada.


----------



## fragoso6 (3 Out 2010 às 15:38)

comeca finalmente a chover em castro verde,fortemente,foi de repente.


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Out 2010 às 15:40)

15ºC, vento mesmo muito forte, chuva moderada há quase 1h sem parar.


----------



## Brunomc (3 Out 2010 às 15:42)

por aqui céu encoberto com chuva fraca a moderada...

por volta das 15h caiu um pouco mais forte 

bela tarde


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Out 2010 às 15:42)

Rajadas EXTREMAMENTE fortes, de certeza com mais de 100km/h por vezes.


----------



## HotSpot (3 Out 2010 às 15:46)

SpiderVV disse:


> Rajadas EXTREMAMENTE fortes, de certeza com mais de 100km/h por vezes.



Nunca se acha que foram a mais de 100 km/h. Quando são a mais de 100 km/h tens logo a certeza 

Quanto muito por aí rajadas a 80 km/h e estou a ser optimista. Não querem ver que Portalegre está com o vento mais forte da PI....


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Out 2010 às 15:48)

Tenho logo a certeza como? :P As árvores são muito resistentes. E só estava a dizer o que me parece, claro que Portalegre não deve ter o vento mais forte da PI toda.


----------



## HotSpot (3 Out 2010 às 15:53)

SpiderVV disse:


> Tenho logo a certeza como? :P As árvores são muito resistentes. E só estava a dizer o que me parece, claro que Portalegre não deve ter o vento mais forte da PI toda.



Quando passares por isso logo percebes


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Out 2010 às 16:04)

Hum, mesmo assim já esteve próximo. Rajadas de 80-85km/h já houve, de certeza, por isso qual será a diferença por 15 km/h...
Se não é 100, está próximo


Seguimento:
14ºC, vento muito forte, céu nublado.


----------



## HotSpot (3 Out 2010 às 16:12)

SpiderVV disse:


> Hum, mesmo assim já esteve próximo. Rajadas de 80-85km/h já houve, de certeza, por isso qual será a diferença por 15 km/h...
> Se não é 100, está próximo
> 
> 
> ...



15 km/h em rajadas de vento é uma boa diferença. No vídeo que colocas-te há pouco, assim a olho nem acredito que tenha passado dos 60 km/h.


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Out 2010 às 16:13)

Sim, eu avisei que não se via muito bem e já fiz aquele vídeo há um belo bocado. O que eu estava a dizer foi as rajadas depois disso; foram muito mais fortes!


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Out 2010 às 16:54)

12ºC, vento moderado a forte, acalmou, céu nublado.


----------



## Gerofil (3 Out 2010 às 16:56)

Estremoz: Alguns períodos de chuva e vento moderado com rajadas. Temperatura de 17,7 ºC e pressão a descer, estando agora nos 1004 hPa.


----------



## Stormm (3 Out 2010 às 16:57)

Boas, céu muito nublado neste momento e já caem algumas pingas, vamos la ver se isto evolui!


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Out 2010 às 16:59)

As rajadas de vento voltam, *17ºC* (um lapso muito grande nos outros seguimentos, a estação que sigo está offline há horas), chuva moderada, mais a vir ao longe. 

Edit: Vento de SW e NW, vai rodando.


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Out 2010 às 17:35)

Chove quase torrencialmente aqui, 16ºC, vento forte a muito forte com rajadas de NW e SW ()


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (3 Out 2010 às 17:40)

V.R.S.A.

Por aqui, ceu com periodos de muita neblusidade, vento moderado com algumas rajadas mais fortes durante a manha, e agora ceu totalmente nublado e a surgir a primeira chuva á 15min +- de forma fraca mas já acbou neste momento... O vento aumentou progressivamente de intesidade nesta tarde... estando moderando a forte! O estado do mar é agressivo e puxado a  vento de SW!


----------



## Gerofil (3 Out 2010 às 18:09)

Linha de instabilidade cruza agora o Alto Alentejo, provocando períodos de chuva, por vezes muito intensos, e vento moderado com rajadas também fortes !!! Possibilidade de inundações rápidas ...





copyright © 2008 IM


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Out 2010 às 18:10)

Acho que já por cá passou. Já aqui houve chuva quase torrencial e rajadas bem fortes por essa hora.
16.30/17


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (3 Out 2010 às 18:21)

V.R.S.A.

Já chove... 22.6ºC e rajada max de 50.2km/h ... o vento continua moderado no ceu geral com rajadas fortes ...


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Out 2010 às 18:23)

O vento acalmou, vento fraco a moderado. Chuva fraca. O GFS/Windfinder estava errado em prever vento forte até pelo menos ás 06h de amanhã.


----------



## David sf (3 Out 2010 às 18:52)

Tarde de chuva fraca a moderada, o vento baixou de intensidade quando começou a chover. Agora começam, tanto a precipitação como o vento, a aumentar de intensidade, está a chegar a frente fria.


----------



## trovoadas (3 Out 2010 às 18:56)

Estão-se a formar dunas em frente de minha casa com o vento que se faz sentir. Estas frentes não são mais do que tempestades de areia aqui no reino


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Out 2010 às 18:59)

Vento fraco a moderado, já um pouco mais forte do que o meu último seguimento, céu nublado.

Resumo do Dia:
Dia muito ventoso, e com rajadas muito fortes, céu sempre nublado com alguma chuva.


----------



## Brunomc (3 Out 2010 às 19:01)

aqui já parou de chover a pouco mais de 1h..

agora o sol vai espreitando entre as nuvens


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (3 Out 2010 às 19:09)

Por agora, nevoeiro intenso.O vento acalmou. Estamos com 14,8º C e 1005 hPa. Tarde de chuva, por vezes intensa, mas sobretudo vento.


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Out 2010 às 19:20)

15ºC, céu nublado com algum nevoeiro e negro, o vento começa-se a fazer sentir outra vez de NW. Moderado com algumas rajadas.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (3 Out 2010 às 19:38)

Por Évora chouveu deste a hora de Almoça até a pouco tempo, ainda vão caindo uns aguaceiros de vez em quando... Até agora acumudados aqui pelo registo da estação da universidade estão: 13.333mm!! Pouco mas ja molhou!! 

Temperatuda a :15ºC
Humidade: 95% 
O vento ja vai fraquejando... Alguns ramos pelo chão!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (3 Out 2010 às 20:35)

SpiderVV disse:


> 15ºC, céu nublado com algum nevoeiro e negro, o vento começa-se a fazer sentir outra vez de NW. Moderado com algumas rajadas.



NW, já? Hum...a ver vamos a descida da temperatura.
Pressão já a subir (1006 hPa) e 14,7ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Out 2010 às 20:44)

Sim, NW mas neste momento está de W. E a festa acabou também.


----------



## Agreste (3 Out 2010 às 21:50)

Tarde-noite de alguns aguaceiros que rendem perto de 5mm. É o regresso da chuva.


----------



## AnDré (3 Out 2010 às 21:52)

> *Inundações e quedas de árvores no Alentejo*
> 03 | 10 | 2010   21.02H
> 
> Várias inundações e cerca de três dezenas árvores caídas foram as consequências do mau tempo, chuva e vento forte, registadas hoje nos distritos de Évora, Portalegre e Beja, segundo fontes dos bombeiros.
> ...



Fonte: Destak


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (3 Out 2010 às 22:27)

14,4ºC, 1007 hPa 93% hum, mas sem chuva à umas horas. Vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## ecobcg (3 Out 2010 às 23:51)

Boa noite!

De regresso aos Algarves, a precipitação acumulada por aqui foi de *2,0mm *no Sitio das Fontes e *2,7mm *em Silves. Deu para molhar o chão e pouco mais! Muito longe dos valores do Minho, mas também não esperava outras coisa para aqui.

Refira-se que na viagem que fiz hoje de Coimbra para Silves, apanhei sempre chuva e vento forte durante o caminho, que só acalmaram já perto do Algarve. No almoço, em Almeirim, a chuva era bem forte e acompanhada de vento forte, provocando grande alvoroço nas ruas.


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Out 2010 às 11:58)

Boas, por aqui, o final de tarde foi chuvoso e algo ventoso. Primiera chuvinha e a luz foi abaixo mais de 3 horas sem luz. Que vergonha! enfim...

Extremos de ontem:

Máxima: 23.7ºC
mínima: 13.8ºC

Precipitação: 5 mm


----------



## GonçaloMPB (4 Out 2010 às 14:48)

Évora fechou ontem o dia com o céu praticamente limpo, algum frio, isto depois de uma tarde de chuva moderada quase constante, apenas com algumas abertas de 10/15m.

Hoje de manha na A2 a caminho de Lisboa já deu para molhar bem.


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Out 2010 às 18:26)

19ºC, vento moderado, céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Gerofil (4 Out 2010 às 23:19)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 19,8 ºC (15h54)
Temperatura mínima = 12,4 ºC (07h43)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 13,9 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1014 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 25,1 ºC (dia 1); temp. mínima = 11,1 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Out 2010 às 11:58)

Bom dia pessoal. Por aqui, dia de sol, sigo com 21ºC. É impressionante o número de gaivotas que tenho a voar aqui por cima nunca vi tal fenómeno.


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Out 2010 às 13:45)

20ºC, céu pouco nublado por cirrus, vento fraco a nulo.
 Estúpida constipação...


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (5 Out 2010 às 14:45)

SpiderVV disse:


> Estúpida constipação...



è o tempo delas!!! já somos dois!!! hehehe

Évora com 22ºC


----------



## Rainy (5 Out 2010 às 14:53)

Mas Algarvio elas estam a fugir ou apenas a andar por aí??

Pode ser um instinto delas de uma tempestade talvez.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (5 Out 2010 às 14:56)

Rainy disse:


> Mas Algarvio elas estam a fugir ou apenas a andar por aí??
> 
> Pode ser um instinto delas de uma tempestade talvez.



Ou podiam ir tambem á procura de Azeitonas.... Elas adoram-nas nesta época do ano...


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (5 Out 2010 às 15:05)

Interessante... NW, SW, SE, NE.


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Out 2010 às 16:50)

21ºC, céu nublado por nuvens altas, vento fraco.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (5 Out 2010 às 21:33)

14,7ºC, 1011 hPa (ainda está muito elevada  e vento fraco de SW. À espera de melhores dias...trovoadas !!!


----------



## Gerofil (5 Out 2010 às 22:25)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 23,2 ºC (16h18)
Temperatura mínima = 10,9 ºC (07h45)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 15,9 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1010 hPa

*Início de Outubro com temperaturas muito baixas para esta altura do ano ...*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 25,1 ºC (dia 1); temp. mínima = 10,9 ºC (dia 5).


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Out 2010 às 22:42)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo.

Máxima: 22.0ºC
mínima: 13.8ºC
actual: 16.8ºC


----------



## frederico (5 Out 2010 às 23:01)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Ou podiam ir tambem á procura de Azeitonas.... Elas adoram-nas nesta época do ano...



Nesta altura do ano as gaivotas vão à azeitona, e aparecem nas terras umas garças brancas


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (6 Out 2010 às 00:03)

frederico disse:


> Nesta altura do ano as gaivotas vão à azeitona, e aparecem nas terras umas garças brancas



Claro, tal como eu pensava... As gaivotas vão a procura de azeitonas... Já as garças gostam mais de minhocas. 

Mas isto não podemos discutir neste tópico!!! hehehe

Évora agora com:
Temp: 12ºC
Humid: 85%
Vento: Brisa de Sul, Muito fraca


----------



## ecobcg (6 Out 2010 às 09:12)

Boa dia,

A noite por aqui foi bem fresquinha, com uma mínima de 9,5ºC.

Por agora sigo com 14,5ºC, 90% de humidade e sem vento.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (6 Out 2010 às 10:02)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Bom dia pessoal. Por aqui, dia de sol, sigo com 21ºC. É impressionante o número de gaivotas que tenho a voar aqui por cima nunca vi tal fenómeno.



Aqui tambem se deu esse fenomeno... num missão - terra ...

Bem por aqui manha fresca, tarde promete ser quentinha...

Ceu com algumas nuvens altas, e sem vento!


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Out 2010 às 13:27)

Céu nublado por toda a variedade de nuvens, 22ºC, vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## ecobcg (6 Out 2010 às 17:09)

Depois de uma noite fria (com 9,5ºC de minima), a tarde teve uma máxima de 25,4ºC.
Bela amplitude térmica!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (6 Out 2010 às 19:26)

Évora hoje com dia bastente bom para os muitos Chineses que por aqui andavam a tirar fotos até as pedras do chão...
Temp. Máxima: 24,8ºC
Actual: 19,8ºC
Humid: 60%
Vento fraco de Oeste


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Out 2010 às 20:49)

17ºC, céu nublado por vários tipos de nuvens, vento nulo...


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Out 2010 às 20:51)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo.

Máxima: 23.1ºC
mínima: 12.2ºC
actual: 17.6ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Out 2010 às 21:50)

17ºC, céu pouco nublado, vento 0, nem uma simples folhinha se mexe.


----------



## Gerofil (6 Out 2010 às 23:17)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 25,4 ºC (16h30)
Temperatura mínima = 12,8 ºC (05h38)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 17,3 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1010 hPa

*Belíssimo dia de sol.* 

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *25,4 ºC* (dia 6); temp. mínima = 10,9 ºC (dia 5).


----------



## Redfish (7 Out 2010 às 09:53)

Por agora alguns aguaceiros dispersos e temperatura a rondar os 18º.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (7 Out 2010 às 10:55)

V.R.S.A.

Chuviscos... ceu muito nublado, e 20ºC ...

Nada que não estava previsto...


----------



## trovoadas (7 Out 2010 às 12:12)

Já chove no Algarve pelo menos aqui por Loulé. Caiu a primeira chuvada da época tendo acumulado talvez o primeiro mm deste outono, pena ter sido pouco tempo.
Vai chuviscando muito fraco por agora


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Out 2010 às 13:38)

21ºC, céu nublado, vento moderado a forte com rajadas de S. Espero o vento muito forte de Sul a partir das 18 (de acordo com o IM) mas até dia 9 ás 5h da manhã??


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Out 2010 às 17:42)

20ºC, céu nublado por vários tipos de nuvens, mais cúmulos, vento moderado com rajadas.


----------



## Aurélio (7 Out 2010 às 17:44)

Aqui está um belo dia de sol ....


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Out 2010 às 17:51)

Por agora, penso. 

Edit: Céu escurinho para aqui.


----------



## Gerofil (7 Out 2010 às 18:44)

Estremoz: Céu parcialmente nublado com vento moderado, com rajadas de sudoeste.


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Out 2010 às 18:48)

19ºC, céu nublado e escuro, vento moderado com rajadas de SSE (bate contra o meu prédio , qualquer vento forte não se sentirá muito bem.)


----------



## Redfish (7 Out 2010 às 19:07)

Ceu muito nublado, vento moderado e 20º.


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Out 2010 às 19:11)

Vêem se algumas cortinas de chuva ao longe. Não chegam cá.


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Out 2010 às 20:35)

18ºC, céu nublado, vento a enfraquecer, fraco a moderado neste momento 

Resumo do dia:
Sempre nublado, com vento moderado e temperatura amena. Sem precipitação.


----------



## Gerofil (7 Out 2010 às 23:12)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 24,3 ºC (15h07)
Temperatura mínima = 15,4 ºC (05h40)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 18,6 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1010 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 25,4 ºC (dia 6); temp. mínima = 10,9 ºC (dia 5).


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (8 Out 2010 às 00:03)

V.R.S.A.

Por aqui o ceu cobriu de vez... vento fraco e 20ºC certos...

Ansioso pela festa no Sotavento


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (8 Out 2010 às 08:56)

V.R.S.A.

0.0000mm por aqui   Que tristeza! e o sol brilha como não houvesse amanha... neblusidade só a norte na serra e a oeste...

Vento fraco...


----------



## trovoadas (8 Out 2010 às 09:04)

Muita inércia para chover aqui!!! 
Esta noite acho que nem uma gota caiu e agora segue com céu muito nublado mas com nuvens que mais parecem nevoeiro e que deixam passar bastante claridade.
Está um bom dia portanto e com temperatura agradável próxima dos 20 e pelo andar da carroça só vai chover de noite!

É curioso que no Algarve parece que só chove no fim de semana e as maiores precipitações são à noite, ou seja, só os mais atentos vêem chover por aqui.


----------



## ecobcg (8 Out 2010 às 09:09)

Bom dia,

O dia acordou com o céu muito nublado, mas sem chuva.
As nuvens passam a correr, e o vento tem estado fraco a moderado de SE.

A temperatura está nos 21,3ºC e a minima foi de 20,6ºC (noite tropical).

Parece que, de acordo com os modelos, a precipitação prevista aqui para o Algarve sofreu mais um pequeno corte, relativamente ao previsto ontem.

Agora é hora de nowcasting, e estar atento ao radar!


----------



## trovoadas (8 Out 2010 às 09:15)

]ToRnAdO[;233114 disse:
			
		

> V.R.S.A.
> 
> 0.0000mm por aqui   Que tristeza! e o sol brilha como não houvesse amanha... neblusidade só a norte na serra e a oeste...
> 
> Vento fraco...



Pois Tornado como já referi no meu post...e aí pelos vistos quase nem existe neblusidade. Aqui não engana! Não sei avaliar tipos de nuvens mas conheço as a dedo e aqui não vai chover tão cedo.
Não estou aqui a lamuriar-me apenas acho erritante


----------



## sielwolf (8 Out 2010 às 13:46)

Em Monchique tem estado um dia de nevoeiro com muito vento e chuva por vezes torrencial. 
Já choveu 32,5 mm durante o dia hoje o que já provocou uma pequena cheia à entrada da escola EB2,3. Os funcionários da câmara já foram resolver a situação.


----------



## Redfish (8 Out 2010 às 16:08)

Por aqui ceu mt nublado e vento forte, mas a indicar a ocorrencia de precipitação a qualquer momento.

_Se não for hoje_


----------



## sielwolf (8 Out 2010 às 16:28)

Por Monchique já foram acumulados 40,4 mm hoje.
A pressão continua a baixar. Neste momento está uma pressão de 1005.6hPa.
Temperatura actual: 18,2ºC
Humidade 100%


----------



## Brunomc (8 Out 2010 às 17:12)

aqui por Vendas Novas chove bem desde as 16h30 

e continua...


----------



## ecobcg (8 Out 2010 às 17:13)

Começou a chover por aqui!
Neste momento 1,2mm acumulados no Sitio das Fontes, e a subir.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (8 Out 2010 às 17:16)

V.R.S.A.

Ceu muito nublado, mas ainda sem precipitação... deve chegar lá para as 20/21h com força... e que seja uma noite bem iluminda, pois assim espero !!


----------



## trovoadas (8 Out 2010 às 17:38)

Esses dados de Monchique são correctos?

A frente ainda não chegou e já tem 40mm acumulados!!! É de facto de impressionante


----------



## Redfish (8 Out 2010 às 17:39)

Tambem por aqui começou a


----------



## trovoadas (8 Out 2010 às 17:46)

Sim...estive agora a ver o histórico do radar do I.M das últimas horas e de facto tem estado uma linha de precipitação desde manhã na zona interior entre Monchique e o alentejo http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/radar/ que produziu toda essa chuva.

No radar nota-se o forte efeito orográfico provocado pela serra de Monchique intensificado por esta entrada de sul.


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Out 2010 às 18:01)

17ºC, céu nublado, vento muito forte com rajadas.


----------



## sielwolf (8 Out 2010 às 18:08)

trovoadas disse:


> Esses dados de Monchique são correctos?
> 
> A frente ainda não chegou e já tem 40mm acumulados!!! É de facto de impressionante



É verdade. Dou aulas em Monchique e sou o responsável pela estação meteo de lá. e ao final da manhã choveu torrencialmente . e pelo que vejo pels dados online, continua a chover bem por lá. 
Nem parece que faz parte do Algarve


----------



## frederico (8 Out 2010 às 18:13)

]ToRnAdO[;233363 disse:
			
		

> V.R.S.A.
> 
> Ceu muito nublado, mas ainda sem precipitação... deve chegar lá para as 20/21h com força... e que seja uma noite bem iluminda, pois assim espero !!



Os modelos estão a prever precipitação forte para a tua zona


----------



## sielwolf (8 Out 2010 às 18:14)

Monchique já vai com 62,5 mm acumulados hj!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (8 Out 2010 às 18:17)

frederico disse:


> Os modelos estão a prever precipitação forte para a tua zona



Sim, tenho constatado isso... 

A Oeste e a Sul aproxima-se um negrão que até mete respeito 

O ceu esta negro mesmo!


----------



## sielwolf (8 Out 2010 às 18:18)

tenho a relatar 3 descargas eléctricas em Portimão nos últimos 5 a 10 min.
chove com alguma intensidade


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Out 2010 às 18:22)

Desilusão!  O vento está a enfraquecer mas vem aí uma chuvada dos diabos


----------



## Kraliv (8 Out 2010 às 18:25)

Boas,


Nada de especial até ao momento por esta planície alentejana!

Vento, vento e vento...até aos 57,2km/h

Pingou cerca das 18h...1,0mm


----------



## TaviraMan (8 Out 2010 às 18:30)

Boas

Está a ficar negro a Oeste é escuro mesmo de trovoada!! O vento está a ficar cada vez mais instavel ou seja, rajadas cada vez mais fortes e curtos periodos de calma. Já choveu alguma coisa a cerca de 1 hora mas não tarda a vir mais e com mais força


----------



## trovoadas (8 Out 2010 às 18:30)

sielwolf disse:


> Monchique já vai com 62,5 mm acumulados hj!



Temos o Minho estacionado aí no alto de Monchique...por este andar o acumulado em 24h vai ser bem interessante


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Out 2010 às 18:37)

TaviraMan disse:


> O vento está a ficar cada vez mais instavel ou seja, rajadas cada vez mais fortes e curtos periodos de calma.


Sim aqui também acontece mas as rajadas parecem mais fracas! 
Mas parece estar a começar a chover e bem


----------



## Brunomc (8 Out 2010 às 18:37)

continua a chover bem por aqui..

o IM tem alerta laranja para Évora a partir de 21h..mas ja está a chover em quase todo o distrito à algum tempo...


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Out 2010 às 19:00)

17ºC, muita chuva, vem aí torrencial à frente e vento forte com rajadas mas _parece_ estar a enfraquecer? Quais são as previsões de vento para as próximas horas aqui?


----------



## Jocru (8 Out 2010 às 19:15)

Aqui em Quarteira chove torrencialmente com bastante vento á mistura, foi a primeira chuva de hoje


----------



## ecobcg (8 Out 2010 às 19:19)

Chuvada bem forte em Silves desde as 18h!
O "penico" aqui de casa já vai 15,7mm.

No Sitio das Fontes o acumulado está nos 9,8mm.

O meu irmão também me relatou há pouco que na Via do Infante, pouco depois de Loulé (em direcção a Albufeira), a chuva era tanta que a velocidade dos carros estava nos 20km/h...


----------



## Aurélio (8 Out 2010 às 19:21)

Por aqui chove fraco ... molhou o chão!!

EDIT: Chove agora com mais intensidade !!!


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Out 2010 às 19:22)

Chuva, chuva e mais chuva. Vento a enfraquecer.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (8 Out 2010 às 19:34)

Em Évora chove a cantaros, a rua já está a alagada, a água escorre pela janela e um familiar meu chegou agora a casa e está dentro do carro à espera que pare, tal a forma como chove!


----------



## Agreste (8 Out 2010 às 19:35)

Temos alguma precipitação por Faro mas mais em forma de aguaceiros. Ainda não estamos "dentro" da frente.


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Out 2010 às 19:44)

Chove torrencialmente em Olhão.


----------



## Gerofil (8 Out 2010 às 19:46)

Estremoz: Vento e muita chuva (*moderada*) desde as 18h00 ...


----------



## David sf (8 Out 2010 às 19:47)

Acabei de passar em Évora, neste momento não chove, mas há várias ruas completamente alagadas e vários carros de bombeiros a circular. Deve ter estado forte por aqui.


----------



## Brunomc (8 Out 2010 às 19:50)

continua a chuva moderada


----------



## sielwolf (8 Out 2010 às 19:50)

Monchique já vai em 66,8 mm acumulados hoje. 
Espectacular!


----------



## Gerofil (8 Out 2010 às 20:08)

Estremoz: Chove agora com grande intensidade ...






Copyright © Instituto de Meteorologia 2008


----------



## Kraliv (8 Out 2010 às 20:16)

Finalmente  a sério!


*21,1mm* acumulados desde +- as 18.15h.


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Out 2010 às 20:23)

Também muita  a sério aqui. Mesmo forte e vento com rajadas mais fortes também. A minha rua parece um rio ainda por cima batida a vento.


----------



## trovoadas (8 Out 2010 às 20:28)

Muita chuva aqui por Loulé!!!


----------



## Gerofil (8 Out 2010 às 20:36)

*Inundações e queda de árvores fustigam Alentejo*

Uma dezena de inundações em Évora e queda de árvores na zona de Portalegre foram as consequências do mau tempo que começou a fustigar a região do Alentejo ao final da tarde desta sexta-feira, segundo fontes dos bombeiros.
Na cidade de Évora, os bombeiros registaram cerca de uma dezena de inundações em habitações e em vias públicas, entre as 18:30 e as 19:30, disse à agência Lusa fonte do Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS).
Na zona de Portalegre, os bombeiros foram já chamados para remover várias árvores que caíram na sequência da chuvada e do vento forte, segundo fonte do CDOS local. Em Elvas, foi também registada a queda de redes de balizamento do castelo da cidade, sem causar prejuízos, indicou a mesma fonte.

TVI24


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Out 2010 às 20:36)

Nem imaginam a chuvada torrencial que está aqui! Ruas inundadas em segundos!


----------



## Jocru (8 Out 2010 às 20:39)

Continua a chuva moderada a forte, penso que desde as 19H já foram pelo menos uns 10 a 15 mm.

O curioso é que neste momento não há pinga de vento


----------



## Stormm (8 Out 2010 às 20:40)

Chuva torrencial aqui em Olhão!!
Já ouvi 1 trovaozinho e o vento aumenta de velocidade
A estrada da minha rua já parece um ribeiro


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Out 2010 às 20:45)

Jocru disse:


> O curioso é que neste momento não há pinga de vento



Nem aqui, só algumas pequenas rajadas e chuva mesmo extrema. Será que acabou a festa?


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Out 2010 às 20:57)

Stormm disse:


> Chuva torrencial aqui em Olhão!!
> Já ouvi 1 trovaozinho e o vento aumenta de velocidade
> A estrada da minha rua já parece um ribeiro



Só fez 1 tadinho vinha sozinho.  Já levo 11 mm, entre as 20h40m e 20h45m choveu 5 mm.


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Out 2010 às 21:01)

14ºC, chuva enfraqueceu e vento fraco a moderado. A festa acabou.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (8 Out 2010 às 21:03)

Que pancadão de água, há uns 10 minutos !!! Fantástico.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Out 2010 às 21:05)

Haha foi quase o mesmo aqui em baixo, mas não consegui tirar foto, as janelas estavam todas molhadas.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (8 Out 2010 às 21:08)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (8 Out 2010 às 21:11)

SpiderVV disse:


> Haha foi quase o mesmo aqui em baixo, mas não consegui tirar foto, as janelas estavam todas molhadas.



Vinhas para a rua, como eu !!!


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Out 2010 às 21:15)

Edit: Não me apeteceu e estou constipado.



14ºC, chuva moderada, vento fraco.


Resumo do dia:
Dia nasceu já com vento forte que se prolongou durante toda a tarde sem uma pinga de chuva significativa. A partir das 18h o vento começou a enfraquecer mas ainda com belas rajadas e há 15 minutos uma chuvada colossal que inundou ruas em segundos no distrito todo de certeza.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (8 Out 2010 às 21:17)

Video feito à pouco, desculpem a qualidade !!!

http://img508.imageshack.us/img508/8042/mov07755.mp4


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Out 2010 às 21:20)

Foi intenso sim, será que Portalegre teve a chuvada mais torrencial de hoje?


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Out 2010 às 21:25)

Portalegre já levava 19mm ás 20h.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (8 Out 2010 às 21:26)

1005 hPa  ainda é muito !!!
15,6º, desceu 3,1º em minutos.
Vento rodou de S para SO e enfraqueçeu ligeiramente.


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Out 2010 às 21:27)

Nuno Pimenta disse:


> Vento rodou de S para SO e enfraqueçeu *ligeiramente*.


Aqui não foi ligeiramente, foi quase totalmente.


14ºC, chuva fraca. E 1005hPa, vai descer mais? pensava que a festa já tinha acabado.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (8 Out 2010 às 21:28)

Portalegre já levava 19mm ás 20h.[/QUOTE]

Esses 19mm são numa hora !!!
Desejoso por ver dados oficiais das 21h.


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Out 2010 às 21:30)

Agora reparei que a pressão está mesmo a descer. Será mais festa com outra frente? 

Vento ainda fraco. Vá lá, quero mais vento!!!


----------



## AnDré (8 Out 2010 às 21:33)

Boa rega também na região sul:





A acrescentar 13,4mm em Avis e 5,7mm em Portalegre.
De referir ainda que na hora anterior haviam caído em Évora 12,2mm.

Das 19h às 20h UTC caíram 11mm em Faro e 19mm em Portalegre!

Mais estações do Algarve, até ao momento:

70,9mm - Monchique
21,9mm - Almancil
18,3mm - Albufeira
18,2mm - São Brás de Alportel
12,6mm - Faro, Turismo
11,7mm - Sitio das Fontes, Lagoa (ecobcg)
4,7mm - Tavira, Ciência Viva


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (8 Out 2010 às 21:37)

70,9mm em Monchique? Fabuloso 



AnDré disse:


> Boa rega também na região sul:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (8 Out 2010 às 21:38)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (8 Out 2010 às 21:46)

Eu estou por Aveiro neste fim de semana. Mas deixo o registo de Évora:
Temp:14ºC
Humid: 95%
Vento: Fraco de Este.
Precip Acumulada Ate agora: 32mm


----------



## Jocru (8 Out 2010 às 21:52)

Nuno Pimenta disse:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



É sempre bom ver o Alentejo a acumular uns bons mm já em Outubro


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (8 Out 2010 às 21:53)

Alentejo e Algarve, excelente início de Outono!!! 



Jocru disse:


> É sempre bom ver o Alentejo a acumular uns bons mm já em Outubro


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Out 2010 às 21:54)

Isto sim foi uma bela rega para as planícies, sim senhor. Excepto o vento (que bem podia haver mais na cidade )

Para não fazer offtopic:

14ºC, chuva fraca e vento já moderado outra vez.


----------



## redragon (8 Out 2010 às 22:18)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Outubro 2010*

chuva moderada por elvas desde as 20h


----------



## amando96 (8 Out 2010 às 22:22)

Choveu aqui um belo bocado a partir das 20:30 até há pouco, não sei quanto, não tenho pluviómetro, mas há recipientes no chao com 55mm +-, eu sei que mesmo no chão é errado, mas lá que choveu um bocado choveu... 
15.5ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Out 2010 às 22:28)

Mas que raio IM?
Portalegre 1mm ás 21h (NO tempo presente, não na Observação)?


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (8 Out 2010 às 22:43)

SpiderVV disse:


> Mas que raio IM?
> Portalegre 1mm ás 21h (NO tempo presente, não na Observação)?



Tens que esperar mais uns minutos para ver as "observações de superfície" e não o "tempo presente. Tens que ver quando actualizarem as 22h (21h-22h), que foi quando caiu a maior quantidade. Alías os 18,5 mm, se calhar já refletem parte desse momento.


----------



## fragoso6 (8 Out 2010 às 22:57)

de momento chove torrecialmente em castro verde.


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Out 2010 às 23:02)

15ºC, sem chuva, pressão a descer e vento moderado com rajadas outra vez.


----------



## Redfish (8 Out 2010 às 23:06)

Depois de um periodo de calmaria com chuva e vento fraco, começou  aqui  a intensificar-se a   .

_Esperava mais chuva por aqui_


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Out 2010 às 23:20)

15ºC, sem chuva, vento moderado a forte.

O IM actualizou a observação para as 21h; 1.4mm


----------



## fragoso6 (8 Out 2010 às 23:20)

aqui muito tem chuvido.pelas 19 horas uma grande trovoada,agora ja chove sem parar ha 20 minutos.torrencialmente.


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Out 2010 às 23:24)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado, chuva a partir do final da tarde.

Máxima: 23.5ºC
mínima: 16.4ºC
actual: 17.1ºC

Precipitação: 14 mm ( até ao momento)

Outubro vai com 19 mm, o Outono do ano passado choveu 21 mm em Setembro, Outubro e Novembro, este ano já levo 22 mm.


----------



## Aurélio (8 Out 2010 às 23:27)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado, chuva a partir do final da tarde.
> 
> Máxima: 23.5ºC
> mínima: 16.4ºC
> ...



Só ...... pareceu-me ter chovido bem mais para aí uns 30 mm, mas se calhar é o facto das gotas serem muito grandes e fazerem muito barulho !!


----------



## Aurélio (8 Out 2010 às 23:33)

Volta a chover forte por aqui !!


----------



## Redfish (8 Out 2010 às 23:35)

Por aqui tb.

Pela imagem do radar do IM parece que vamos ter bastante chuva para o Sotavento Algarvio


----------



## ecobcg (8 Out 2010 às 23:45)

Por aqui a chuva parou por agora.

Para já, fico com *15,4mm* acumulados no Sitio das Fontes e *21,7mm* acumulados em Silves (julgo que este pluviómetro de Silves esteja bom, mas pelo sim pelo não, vou fazer uns testes assim que passar esta depressão).

A temperatura está nos 18ºC, com 1007,0hPa e vento fraco de SE.

Será que ainda vem mais alguma coisa aqui para o Barlavento esta noite? Aguardemos...


----------



## Gerofil (8 Out 2010 às 23:46)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 21,2 ºC (12h58)
Temperatura mínima = 16,6 ºC (02h35)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 16,6 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1006 hPa

*Vento moderado ao longo da tarde. Final da tarde e início da noite marcado por precipitação.* 

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 25,4 ºC (dia 6); temp. mínima = 10,9 ºC (dia 5).


----------



## stormy (9 Out 2010 às 00:15)

Boas
Pela Lagoa de st Andre, sigo com vento moderado de WSW/SW com rajadas ai nos 45km.h..a temp ronda os 18.6º


----------



## frederico (9 Out 2010 às 02:49)

Está a entrar uma mancha de precipitação no sotavento algarvio, que se desloca para nordeste.


----------



## trovoadas (9 Out 2010 às 08:44)

O sol já apareceu esta manhã e agora vem aí o mija-mija ou o célebre regime de aguaceiros. Já se vê o arco-íris ao longe!

Quanto ao evento desta noite madrugada há a destacar o bom episódio de chuva para o Outono mas nada de alarmante, diria mesmo que esperava um pouco mais mas foi razoável.


----------



## Redfish (9 Out 2010 às 08:50)

Boas

Concordo com o trovoadas

Era expectavel mais chuva para aqui, para mim ficou uns furos abaixo do esperado.


Agora ceu parcialmente nublado com aproxinmação de aguaceiros (_esses por vezes trazem surpresas_)


Temperaturas a rondar os 17º.


----------



## ecobcg (9 Out 2010 às 10:18)

Bom dia,

A noite foi de pouca chuva, tendo acumulado 1,0mm no Sitio das Fontes e 1,7mm em Silves.

Hoje vão imperar os aguaceiros, resta saber com que intensidade os mesmos aparecerão por cá.

Ontem, como tinha referido por aqui, tinha apostado em cerca de 20 a 30mm acumulados desde o final da tarde de ontem até ao inicio desta manhã, com base nos vários modelos. Ficou-se pelos 16mm nas Fontes e pelos 22mm aqui em Silves.


----------



## sielwolf (9 Out 2010 às 10:27)

Monchique acumulou ontem uns fantásticos *74,9 mm.* 
Neste momento segue com 15,2ºC, 87 % de humidade e 1,52 mm acumulados


----------



## stormy (9 Out 2010 às 11:32)

Bons dias
Pela Lagoa de se André, céu com periodos de muito nublado por nuvens de razoavel desenvolvimento vertical, 20.8º e vento fraco a moderado de SSW.
A noite passada caracterizou-se por ventos moderados de WSW rodando para S, periodos de chuva moderada e uma descida acentuada da temperatura, que passou dos 19º ( pelas 23h) para os 16º ás 00.30h.....com a minima a ficar-se nos 15.2º.
Esta tarde pode ser que haja alguma actividade convectiva  aui pelo litoral Alentejano


----------



## Kraliv (9 Out 2010 às 12:30)

Boas,



*32mm* ontem e *2,1mm* durante a madrugada...esperava mais da noite 


Espero agora que venha um ou outro aguaceiro razoável!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (9 Out 2010 às 14:02)

Consequência da chuvada de ontem às 20.45 h.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Seguimos com, 17,6ºC, 1008 hPa, 90 % hum.rel. vento de W, moderado e este céu:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Out 2010 às 14:04)

18ºC, céu igual à foto do Nuno, vento fraco depois de ter acordado ás 3 da manhã com uma rajada a atingir a janela.


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Out 2010 às 14:12)

Céu a pôr-se escuro para W e SW


----------



## Stormm (9 Out 2010 às 14:19)

Boas, neste momento o sol já espreita e as nuvens são poucas, deixa la ver o que acontece agora daqui para a frente

22 °C
Parcialmente nublado
Humidade: 64%
Vento: 11 km/h OES-SUDOESTE
Pressão: 1008 hPa (A descer)


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Out 2010 às 14:51)

17ºC, céu nublado com uma grande cortina de chuva a vir, vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## Gerofil (9 Out 2010 às 15:14)

Alandroal: trovoada a sueste ... 











CopyRight@WeatherOnline


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Out 2010 às 15:21)

Boas, ontem até à meia-noite caíram 15 mm, durante noite/madrugada caíram apenas 3 mm. Neste momento, o céu encontra-se nublado com abertas.


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Out 2010 às 15:25)

15ºC, está a cair um aguaceiro moderado e vento fraco.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (9 Out 2010 às 15:27)

‎15,6ºC, 1007 hPa, 100% H.rel. Vento W


----------



## MSantos (9 Out 2010 às 15:35)

Excelente foto Nuno

Céu está brutal


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (9 Out 2010 às 15:40)

Obrigado.
Depois de uma manhã com algum Sol, uma tarde assim !!! E entraremos num regime de aguaceiros e alguma acalmia. Vá, não nos podemos queixar com este início de Outono.



MSantos disse:


> Excelente foto Nuno
> 
> Céu está brutal


----------



## ecobcg (9 Out 2010 às 15:50)

Recomeça a chover aqui em Silves, mas de forma fraca!
O céu está cerrado, mas a verdadeira acção estará no mar a S/SW do Algarve.


----------



## Gerofil (9 Out 2010 às 15:55)

Instabilidade a aumentar no Sul; depois de uma primeira linha de instabilidade que vai progredindo para nordeste (arco compreendido desde a Figueira da Foz até Castelo Branco), novas células vão surgindo, quer no sul do distrito de Évora, quer a sul do barlavento do Algarve.
A tarde promete instabilidade para o sul.


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Out 2010 às 16:00)

13ºC , céu nublado por cúmulos e a ficar algo animador a WNW.



 Clicar para ver maior.


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Out 2010 às 16:06)

E começa a afastar-se cada vez mais para NW.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (9 Out 2010 às 16:15)

Muito bem, já vi que vives nas Lysias. Boa perspectiva para O e SO. Nestas situações podes antecipar o que poderá vir.Eu estou virado para NO-NE, em situações de tempo frio e aguaceiros, foi o que me permitiu ir a correr para a Serra gozar de umas boas nevadas.
Precisamos uns dos outros !!! 
Continuação de boas reportagens fotograficas !!!



SpiderVV disse:


> E começa a afastar-se cada vez mais para NW.


----------



## amando96 (9 Out 2010 às 16:29)

A coisa de hora e meia estavam 21ºC agora estão 17ºC e a chover fraco.
Céu completamente coberto.


----------



## Stormm (9 Out 2010 às 16:30)

Por aqui a chuva parece estar de volta
Vamos la ver se ela se mantém por cá


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Out 2010 às 16:33)

Nuno Pimenta disse:


> Nestas situações podes antecipar o que poderá vir.


Depende porque metade das vezes as trovoadas/chuvas afastam-se desta parte de Portalegre. Isto ás vezes parece um escudo anti-trovoada.

16ºC, vento fraco, céu cada vez mais negro a NW.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (9 Out 2010 às 16:54)

Aqui em Évora deu 1 ou 2 trovões pelas 14h e um moderado aguaceiro e até agora... Nicles!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (9 Out 2010 às 16:56)

Já ouvi um trovão. É esse "negro" que passa aí a NO e que já o vejo tb !!!



SpiderVV disse:


> Depende porque metade das vezes as trovoadas/chuvas afastam-se desta parte de Portalegre. Isto ás vezes parece um escudo anti-trovoada.
> 
> 16ºC, vento fraco, céu cada vez mais negro a NW.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (9 Out 2010 às 17:05)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## StormFairy (9 Out 2010 às 17:14)

Nuno Pimenta disse:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Sissi (9 Out 2010 às 17:25)

Boa tarde!

Caros colegas de Portalegre, já viram o que ai vem??

É impressão minha ou ja chove numa ponta da cidade ha um bocadinho e na outra ponta não???


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (9 Out 2010 às 17:26)

À instantes, grande nuvem !!! E agora chove bem a Norte de Portalegre.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Sissi (9 Out 2010 às 17:28)

Nuno Pimenta disse:


> À instantes, grande nuvem !!! E agora chove bem a Norte de Portalegre.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu e as tuas belas fotos de sempre...

pois ja chove, ja chegou a este lado da cidade!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (9 Out 2010 às 17:29)

Cortinas de água:


----------



## Stormm (9 Out 2010 às 17:33)

O céu começa a ficar cada vez mais negro a Oeste-Sudoeste!!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (9 Out 2010 às 17:35)

Obrigado !!! Belo dia, instável, mas pouco !!!



Sissi disse:


> Tu e as tuas belas fotos de sempre...
> 
> pois ja chove, ja chegou a este lado da cidade!


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Out 2010 às 17:35)

Nuno Pimenta disse:


> Cortinas de água:


 Aqui também se vislumbram algumas mas não é nada assim como na foto. Apenas céu muito carregado a SSW, será festa?


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Out 2010 às 17:37)

Nuno Pimenta disse:


> Cortinas de água:



Belíssima foto, cortinas de chuva denomina-se virga


----------



## Sissi (9 Out 2010 às 17:38)

Nuno Pimenta disse:


> Obrigado !!! Belo dia, instável, mas pouco !!!



penso que a instabilidade vai continuar...
já viste as nuvens na zona da serra...lindo mesmo!


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Out 2010 às 17:38)

Nuno Pimenta disse:


> Cortinas de água:



Que maravilha de foto


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Out 2010 às 17:39)

Nas fotos parece que se vai formar um tornado. 

14ºC, algum escuro mesmo aqui por cima sem render nada de jeito, apenas algumas cortinas de chuva a aproximar-se e vento fraco.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (9 Out 2010 às 17:39)

Numa cidade tão pequena, como estar voltado a Norte ou a Sul, faz tanta diferença?
Porque, provavelmente estou muito mais exposto à orografia, muito mais perto de S.Mamede e a maior altitude.



SpiderVV disse:


> Aqui também se vislumbram algumas mas não é nada assim como na foto. Apenas céu muito carregado a SSW, será festa?


----------



## Sissi (9 Out 2010 às 17:47)

Portalegrenses, observem o lindo arco-iris dupla que premeia  a nossa bela cidade com mais beleza ainda neste momento!!!


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Out 2010 às 17:48)

Já chove aqui e parece nevoeiro 





Sissi: Daqui não vejo arco-íris. 

Edit: Se aumentarem a foto ainda mais quando clicarem, vêem a chuva.


----------



## Sissi (9 Out 2010 às 17:52)

SpiderVV disse:


> Já chove aqui e parece nevoeiro
> 
> 
> 
> ...



é pena, e eu não tenho bateria na máquina fotográfica e mesmo lindo e duplo, e ainda muito intenso.
pode ser que o nuno pimenta tenha tirado e poste aqui!!


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Out 2010 às 17:53)

Estou à espera. 

Aproveito para dizer que ainda chove e deve estar a ir aí para cima.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (9 Out 2010 às 17:55)

Aqui, está ele:








Sissi disse:


> Portalegrenses, observem o lindo arco-iris dupla que premeia  a nossa bela cidade com mais beleza ainda neste momento!!!


----------



## Stormm (9 Out 2010 às 17:57)

Começa a chover por estes lados!
O céu a Sudoeste continua bastante escuro


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Out 2010 às 17:59)

Já se vê um escuro daqui sim, para SW.


----------



## Sissi (9 Out 2010 às 18:04)

Ainda tirei uma com tlm, não são é de muita boa qualidade a câmara só tem 5 megas!!!





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Stormm (9 Out 2010 às 18:05)

Acaba de cair um forte aguaceiro aqui em olhão!!
O céu a S-SW continua bastante preto e ameaçador


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Out 2010 às 18:07)

Belo arco-íris! Já encontrei um papel de parede para o PC finalmente. 

15ºC, céu escuro a SW, vento fraco a nulo.


----------



## Sissi (9 Out 2010 às 18:09)

Mais uma...





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (9 Out 2010 às 18:13)

Portalegre, a dar-lhe  num dia muito instável !!! 

Excelente, Sissi.A foto ficou enorme.Vê se consegues reduzi-la para tamanho do fórum.


----------



## Sissi (9 Out 2010 às 18:18)

Nuno Pimenta disse:


> Portalegre, a dar-lhe  num dia muito instável !!!
> 
> Excelente, Sissi.A foto ficou enorme.Vê se consegues reduzi-la para tamanho do fórum.



pensava que ao fazer o upload ficava logo no tamanho de fórum...ops!!!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (9 Out 2010 às 18:28)

Sissi disse:


> pensava que ao fazer o upload ficava logo no tamanho de fórum...ops!!!



Podes redimensionar, tenta lá !!!


----------



## Sissi (9 Out 2010 às 18:43)

Nuno Pimenta disse:


> Podes redimensionar, tenta lá !!!



olha lá eu escolhi o embed para fórum...ou é Alt Forum? e tanto uma coisa como outra aparecem em dois sitios diferentes, qual usas?


----------



## Brunomc (9 Out 2010 às 19:18)

chove torrencialmente por aqui


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (9 Out 2010 às 19:49)

Brunomc disse:


> chove torrencialmente por aqui



O radar do IM, demonstra isso. Há locais que devem estar a ser bem regados !!! E não só... muita luz tb !!!


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Out 2010 às 19:53)

13ºC, nada de luz nem chuva, vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## Stormm (9 Out 2010 às 20:25)

Estou de acordo com o SpiderVV, nada de chuva nem luz por aqui . . .


----------



## frederico (9 Out 2010 às 20:33)

O evento está a render pouco no sotavento algarvio. Entre ontem e hoje Tavira teve uma acumulação de cerca de 22 mm, e Castro Marim nem deve ter chegado aos 15 mm.

Na média 61-90, Faro anda pelos 67 ou 68 mm, Tavira não sei mas é superior a Faro, e VRSA anda pelo 49 ou 50 mm.


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Out 2010 às 21:02)

frederico disse:


> O evento está a render pouco no sotavento algarvio. Entre ontem e hoje Tavira teve uma acumulação de cerca de 22 mm, e Castro Marim nem deve ter chegado aos 15 mm.
> 
> Na média 61-90, Faro anda pelos 67 ou 68 mm, Tavira não sei mas é superior a Faro, e VRSA anda pelo 49 ou 50 mm.



Segundo o IM, VRSA a média de 71-00 é de 66.6 mm.

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado com abertas e aguaceiros. Por volta, das 18 horas caiu um forte aguaceiro que durou cerca de 30 segundos mas que tive de parar que não via nada à minha frente junto à rotunda na 125 junto ao acesso do nó da Via do Infante. De resto, não há muito que salientar, nada de extraordinário, vale mais uma cut-off a SW do Cabo de São Vicente do que esta pasmaceira, que nem uma trovoada de jeito faz, e já vão 2 anos sem uma cut-off de jeito no Algarve.

Máxima: 21.8ºC
mínima: 14.7ºC

Precipitação: 6 mm (até ao momento)


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Out 2010 às 21:04)

Tudo na mesma por aqui. Aborrecido, sem chuva nem nada.


----------



## Aurélio (9 Out 2010 às 21:13)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Segundo o IM, VRSA a média de 71-00 é de 66.6 mm.
> 
> Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado com abertas e aguaceiros. Por volta, das 18 horas caiu um forte aguaceiro que durou cerca de 30 segundos mas que tive de parar que não via nada à minha frente junto à rotunda na 125 junto ao acesso do nó da Via do Infante. De resto, não há muito que salientar, nada de extraordinário, vale mais uma cut-off a SW do Cabo de São Vicente do que esta pasmaceira, que nem uma trovoada de jeito faz, e já vão 2 anos sem uma cut-off de jeito no Algarve.
> 
> ...




Aqui como estou mais encostado ao cerro de São Miguel (Santa Bárbara de Nexe) hoje deve ir no máximo nos 12 mm no dia de hoje !!
Mas sinceramente esta depressão não me está a decepcionar pois mostra exactamente o que os modelos mostravam e ontem não mostravam mais de 15 ou 20 assim como hoje não mostravam no total do dia mais do que 10 mm !!
Eu já estou é de olho no Otto para ver o que ele faz .... mas os modelos a 72 horas não se entendem com o deslocamento dele senão morrer ao passar pelos Açores, em que uns mandam ele pro Artico, outros mandam ele ir andando devagar entre o continente e os Açores e outro faz um S rumo á Madeira e depois rumo ao estreito de Gibraltar como é o caso do ECM;

Todos os modelos estão sozinhos nas suas previsões 

O pior de tudo é que ao olhar aos modelos parece que o resto do mês depende deste Otto !!
É como o meu Benfica depende este ano dos penaltis que os árbitros para ganhar os jogos .. !!


----------



## Stormm (9 Out 2010 às 21:14)

Não há sinal de chuva nem de vento, muito menos de trovoada, está tudo uma calmaria absoluta


----------



## Stormm (9 Out 2010 às 21:21)

Foi só falar começaram logo a cair as pingas de "molhar parvos"
Nada deslumbrante, continuo a dizer que está tudo uma calmaria . . .


----------



## amando96 (9 Out 2010 às 22:02)

Nada de chuva  14.3ºC.

Alguém me consegue esplicar porque é que há bocado me apareceram dezenas de escaravelhos à porta?


----------



## AnDré (9 Out 2010 às 22:37)

*17,6mm *em Sines das 19h às 20h UTC.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (9 Out 2010 às 22:47)

Estamos num pos-frontal, com aguaceiros localizados, por isso nem sempre no local onde existem estações.Mais, num espaço de 1 Km de distância, por exemplo,  pode haver precipitação intensa num local e noutro, não. O post anterior é exemplificativo disso mesmo.


----------



## rozzo (9 Out 2010 às 22:49)

AnDré disse:


> *17,6mm *em Sines das 19h às 20h UTC.



Pois pelo radar já desconfiava que Sines terá um belo acumulado, tens estado a ser bombardeada a zona.
E além da chuva, com actividade electrica!


----------



## actioman (10 Out 2010 às 00:54)

Boas noites pessoal!

Isto aqui no fórum tem andado animado! 

Aqui por bandas elvenses, apesar do meu pouco tempo, também tenho seguido com alguma atenção os eventos do fim de semana passado e este.

Ontem (6ª f), a noite sim foi muito chuvosa. Infelizmente a EMA de Elvas continua off no site do IM , por isso não sei o "quanto" chuvosa foi.
Hoje houve menos precipitação, mas fomos brindados com alguma trovoada por volta das 15h.

O dia foi muito variável mas predominou o cinzento das nuvens claramente.
As temperaturas já se notam mais baixas e a manga comprida já vai sendo senhora e rainha, mesmo durante o dia. A máxima de hoje foi até aos 21ºC e a mínima foi de 13ºC.

Neste momento registo 13ºC

Gostei muito das fotos colocadas pelo Nuno e pela Sissi, sendo que tive a iniciativa de fazer uma panorâmica com as duas fotos que a nossa colega aqui nos deixou e ficou uma coisa assim:






Ficou bem gira miúda!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (10 Out 2010 às 01:12)

Bom trabalho. Aliás, excelente!!!
Há muito que não nos encontravamo-nos por estas bandas.



actioman disse:


> Boas noites pessoal!
> 
> ...
> Gostei muito das fotos colocadas pelo Nuno e pela Sissi, sendo que tive a iniciativa de fazer uma panorâmica com as duas fotos que a nossa colega aqui nos deixou e ficou uma coisa assim:
> ...


----------



## Stormm (10 Out 2010 às 02:01)

Bem, parece que esta noite nao vai render nada de chuva
Tudo calmo por aqui, até parece uma noite de verão apesar de não estarem "30ºc" como muitas noites de verao
Boa noite.


----------



## fragoso6 (10 Out 2010 às 09:27)

so digo que aqui em castro verde,por volta da meia noite-quinze,caiu uma grande trovoada,xoveu cerca de uma hora sem parar,na estacao de castro verde acusa quase 10mm a uma da manha,so que esta estacao que diz castro verde encontra-se a 20 kms de distancia,esta localizada na mina somincor.


----------



## stormy (10 Out 2010 às 10:19)

Bons dias
Por Santo André a noite foi marcada por periodos de trovoada forte, com precipitação intensa, especialmente entre as 19h de ontem e a madrugada de hoje...com periodos de 1raio/seg....simplesmente descomunal
A minima da noite passada foi fresca, 13.8º, mas actualmente já estou com 16.7º.
Por agora aproxima-se outro aguaceiro moderado...o vento é de SE fraco e o mar está tambem espetacular....


----------



## fragoso6 (10 Out 2010 às 12:28)

grande trovoada na zona de aljustrel,carregueiro.....


----------



## Stormm (10 Out 2010 às 12:57)

Por aqui a noite/madrugada foi de periodos de chuva fraca, mas entre as 3h até agora céu pouco nublado e sol á vista.


----------



## fragoso6 (10 Out 2010 às 12:58)

outro aguaceiro por aqui,muita chuva


----------



## Stormm (10 Out 2010 às 13:02)

fragoso6 disse:


> outro aguaceiro por aqui,muita chuva




Aproveita porque pelos meus lados está uma manha de verao apesar de haver algum vento


----------



## fragoso6 (10 Out 2010 às 13:09)

aqui grande trovoada,passou ao lado mas ainda apanhou aqui uma pontinha...


----------



## GonçaloMPB (10 Out 2010 às 13:58)

Acabei de ouvir grande trovão em Évora.


----------



## Stormm (10 Out 2010 às 14:01)

O céu começa a escurecer aqui em Olhão


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Out 2010 às 14:01)

GonçaloMPB disse:


> Acabei de ouvir grande trovão em Évora.


Está a ir para N, está? 

15ºC, céu com ar de chuva mas não chove, vento fraco. Tudo quieto.


----------



## Stormm (10 Out 2010 às 14:06)

Começa agora a cair os primeiros aguaceiros do dia
A ver se se mantêm por cá!


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Out 2010 às 14:52)

Céu a ficar um pouco carregado e escuro a SSW e S, 16ºC, vento fraco.


----------



## Gerofil (10 Out 2010 às 15:10)

Estremoz: Tarde marcada na região por períodos de chuva, por vezes moderados ...  e alguns trovões 

*Fotografias entre Vila Viçosa e Borba (14h45):*


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Out 2010 às 15:15)

Gerofil disse:


> Estremoz: Tarde marcada na região por períodos de chuva, por vezes moderados ...  e alguns trovões



 Vejo o céu muito carregado para esses lados mas nada chega cá.


----------



## fragoso6 (10 Out 2010 às 15:20)

SpiderVV disse:


> Vejo o céu muito carregado para esses lados mas nada chega cá.



Ve la o radar para ai andam celulas...


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Out 2010 às 15:35)

Humm, é verdade. Já vejo algumas, é só esperar pela festa.


----------



## fragoso6 (10 Out 2010 às 15:46)

Ja chove outra vez por aqui tem sido o dia todo...


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Out 2010 às 15:56)

As células já cá andam mas não fazem barulho ainda.


----------



## amando96 (10 Out 2010 às 16:22)

19.8ºC
Algumas pingas, céu escuro, e uma cortina de chuva aparentemente mais intensa a vir em minha direcção


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Out 2010 às 16:27)

As células parecem estar-se a dissipar. As cortinas de chuva estão a desaparecer e resume-se tudo a nuvens escuras.


----------



## trovoadas (10 Out 2010 às 16:59)

chove forte por loulé!


----------



## ecobcg (10 Out 2010 às 17:08)

Boa tarde,

Vim há pouco de Lagoa para Silves. Em Lagoa não chovia, mas para Norte via-se uma enorme célula, que se estendia desde a zona de Monchique até à zona de Messines. Ao chegar a Silves, pelas 16h30, começou a cair um aguaceiro bem forte, continuando a chover neste momento. As bermas das estradas já levam enormes quantidades de água e o meu algeroz está a debitar uma bela quantidade de água!

Para verem a distribuição da precipitação, no Sitio das Fontes só neste preciso momento é que começou a chover de forma mais forte, indo com um acumulado de *2,8mm*.
Aqui em Silves, o acumulado já vai nos *10,5mm*.


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Out 2010 às 17:15)

Está a cair um aguaceiro, e céu a ficar limpo.


----------



## Redfish (10 Out 2010 às 17:17)

Aqui por Salir chove bem forte.


Penso que o acumulado de precipitação desta tarde irá superar o de sexta.


----------



## trovoadas (10 Out 2010 às 17:19)

Ainda chove por loulé mas moderado agora


----------



## Redfish (10 Out 2010 às 17:22)

Já vai com 2 horas seguidas com precipitação moderada a forte por estes lados.

Pelas imagens do Sat24 parece que isto ainda vai durar


----------



## ecobcg (10 Out 2010 às 17:25)

No Sitio das Fontes acumularam 4,8mm nos últimos 45 minutos.
Neste momento, o total vais nos 5,4mm.

Em Silves a chuva continua, mas agora de forma mais fraca. 12mm acumulados neste momento.


----------



## Stormm (10 Out 2010 às 17:26)

Por aqui o céu encontra-se todo coberto por nuvens escuras e já á uns bons 20 minutos que chove, pelo radar parece que a festa ainda vai durar


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Out 2010 às 17:37)

Ainda chove, com uma nuvem escura muito lenta que não quer sair.  Mas é só chuva muito fraca.


----------



## Stormm (10 Out 2010 às 17:38)

Muita muita chuva por aqui...


----------



## trovoadas (10 Out 2010 às 17:39)

chove muito forte agora!


----------



## ecobcg (10 Out 2010 às 17:44)

Neste momento o sol já brilha aqui em Silves.
A precipitação seguiu agora para E daqui.


----------



## trovoadas (10 Out 2010 às 17:48)

Por aqui continua cerrado e a chover forte mas se em silves já faz sol então já não deve durar muito


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (10 Out 2010 às 17:56)

Bom aguaceiro e mais nuvens com bom desenvolvimento vertical a formarem-se. Parece-me melhor este fim de tarde do que o de ontem.
1002 hPa (ontem 1006)
16,1ºC


----------



## Stormm (10 Out 2010 às 18:01)

Chove muito forte agora, impressionante!


----------



## Stormm (10 Out 2010 às 18:18)

Já chove com muito menos intensidade, o sol já começa a querer espreitar . . .


----------



## trovoadas (10 Out 2010 às 18:24)

choveu muito por aqui mas agora o sol já espreita.
Acho que quase rendeu mais agora do que sexta e sábado juntos! Diria que mais de 30mm...


----------



## Stormm (10 Out 2010 às 18:39)

Pelas imagens de satelite dá para ver a célula que está a entrar na zona de lisboa e que segue uma trajéctoria para sul, senao me engano.
O mais provavél é chegar cá com pouca força e talvez já dissipada, deixa lá ver nas proximas horas o que acontece....


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Out 2010 às 18:47)

Pressão desce, células interessantes a SSO.


----------



## frederico (10 Out 2010 às 19:12)

Tavira hoje já acumulou 16 mm. Mais do que na sexta-feira.


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Out 2010 às 19:15)

Mas que belo acumulado em Olhão, 22 mm assim sim, isto é que é chuva. Eu estava na Fuzeta, demorei mais de 20 minutos com chuva torrencial, pára-brisas no máximo e não se via mais de 50 metros à frente até chegar a Olhão. Impressionante.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Out 2010 às 19:16)

Finalmente hoje choveu bem ai nos algarves


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Out 2010 às 19:18)

Céu a limpar, tudo o que é ou parece festa está se a afastar. 13ºC, vento nulo.


----------



## Gerofil (10 Out 2010 às 19:30)

Estremoz: 1001 hPa ... a descer !






IM


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Out 2010 às 19:35)

Uma estação que sigo (_Já_ não há mais próxima) leva ainda 1005 hPa.


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Out 2010 às 19:39)

*Algarve: chuva provoca inundações em 11 concelhos *

O Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro de Faro registou 32 ocorrências em 11 Municípios que mobilizaram um total de 134 operacionais durante o alerta laranja que vigorou a 8 e 9 de Outubro. Inundações, deslizamento de terras e quedas de estruturas entre os incidentes.     
Nas suas intervenções os agentes da protecção civil foram apoiados por 47 Veículos, Bombeiros, GNR, PSP e Serviços Municipais da Protecção Civil (SMPC) e foram registadas inundações, quedas de árvores, de estruturas e deslizamento de terras.
Foram abrangidos pelo temporal os concelhos de Albufeira, Faro, Lagoa, Lagos, Loulé, Monchique, Olhão, Portimão, Silves, Tavira e Vila Real Santo António. 

Fonte: Observatório do Algarve


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Out 2010 às 19:48)

13ºC, céu a limpar, vento nulo. Se a Paula nos trouxesse alguma coisinha para aqui...


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Out 2010 às 19:56)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado com abertas ao longo do dia. Entre as 17 horas e as 18h20m choveu moderado a forte em que houve períodos em que foi torrencial ou mesmo diluviana em que caíram 22 mm durante esse período.

Máxima: 21.0ºC
mínima: 13.9ºC
actual: 15.3ºC

Precipitação: 23 mm


----------



## amando96 (10 Out 2010 às 20:03)

Então e a "paula" será que chega cá? ou são disparates?


----------



## Stormm (10 Out 2010 às 20:26)

amando96 disse:


> Então e a "paula" será que chega cá? ou são disparates?




É assim, chegar ela é capaz de chegar, pelo menos a sua trajectoria é essa mas pode é chegar cá já com pouca força ou entao já muito dissipada, é questão de acompanhar o satelite e ver.


----------



## David sf (10 Out 2010 às 20:32)

Bem, tenho uma célula "estacionada" sobre Portel desde há hora e meia atrás. Chuva moderada desde pelo menos as 19 horas, que foi quando cheguei a casa. Andei durante a tarde pela zona de Mértola, Serpa e São Domingos e apanhei alguns aguaceiros, mas nada de muito especial.


----------



## Stormm (10 Out 2010 às 21:04)

Não é ser péssimista mas parece-me que á medida que a célula se vai aproximando da zona sul vai-se dissipando aos poucos, penso que no máximo o que chegará cá é nada mais nada menos do que uns aguaceiros fracos . . .


----------



## Gerofil (10 Out 2010 às 21:29)

Estremoz:

Temperatura mínima = 12,6 ºC (07h54)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 15,3 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1002 hPa (*já está a subir*)

*O dia ficou marcado pelos períodos de chuva durante a tarde.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 25,4 ºC (dia 6); temp. mínima = 10,9 ºC (dia 5).


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Out 2010 às 21:32)

13ºC, céu praticamente limpo, vento fraco.

Resumo do dia:
Muita, muita célula inocente, apenas uma deixou um rasto de chuva e não foi duradouro. Nada de trovoadas nem chuva forte como na Sexta, vento sempre fraco.


----------



## amando96 (10 Out 2010 às 21:42)

Stormm disse:


> Não é ser péssimista mas parece-me que á medida que a célula se vai aproximando da zona sul vai-se dissipando aos poucos, penso que no máximo o que chegará cá é nada mais nada menos do que uns aguaceiros fracos . . .



Pelo radar do IM parece que a precipitação nessa célula se intensificou na última hora, mas ainda por cima do mar.


----------



## Stormm (10 Out 2010 às 21:50)

amando96 disse:


> Pelo radar do IM parece que a precipitação nessa célula se intensificou na última hora, mas ainda por cima do mar.




Sim, intensificou-se um pouco no mar, mas duvido muito que deixe cá alguma animação, não vai passar de um aguaceiro fraco e vai-nos passar tudo mesmo de raspão . . .


----------



## Agreste (10 Out 2010 às 21:59)

Pelo menos mais 1h de chuva no Algarve à conta dos restos da "Paula".


----------



## Stormm (10 Out 2010 às 22:09)

Ela de facto no mar está a descarregar bem, concordo com o Agreste, no maximo irá deixar mais uma hora de chuva devido aos seus "restinhos"


----------



## Stormm (10 Out 2010 às 23:41)

Ainda não há sinal de chuva, vou mas é esperar que a chuva me acorde que amanha é dia de trabalho
O mais provavél é acordar com o despertador e não com a chuva
Boa noite.


----------



## Gerofil (11 Out 2010 às 01:13)

Atenção ao sudoeste alentejano e ao barlavento do Algarve: o ImapWeather revela moderada actividade eléctrica já relativamente perto da linha de costa, entre Sines e Sagres ... 

Seguir com atenção nas próximas horas.


----------



## frederico (11 Out 2010 às 01:14)

Stormm disse:


> Ainda não há sinal de chuva, vou mas é esperar que a chuva me acorde que amanha é dia de trabalho
> O mais provavél é acordar com o despertador e não com a chuva
> Boa noite.



Acho que vai ficar tudo no barlavento. Aliás, o barlavento e o sudoeste alentejano devem estar a levar uma boa rega, segundo as imagens do radar.


----------



## Gerofil (11 Out 2010 às 02:32)

Máximos de Reflectividade:


IM


----------



## frederico (11 Out 2010 às 03:09)

Até agora, para primeiro evento do ano hidrológico, os resultados estão muito bons.

Castro Marim vai com perto de 40 mm:






Tavira já superou os 40 mm, segundo o site do CCV. 

E Faro também já superou os 40 mm:






No entanto, em Faro e em Tavira ainda faltam mais de 20 mm para se chegar às médias da normal 61-90.

Segundo me disseram hoje, os solos continuam secos e ainda não veio água aos ribeiros.


----------



## ecobcg (11 Out 2010 às 09:05)

Bom dia,

A célula que por aqui passou esta noite deixou mais *4mm* no Sitio das Fontes e *3,7mm* em Silves.

No total, este evento rendeu, desde Sexta-Feira, *29,8mm* no Sitio das Fontes e cerca de *40mm* em Silves.

No ano passado, em Outubro, cairam 57,6mm no Sitio das Fontes. Este ano, para já, vamos nos 32mm acumulados. Vamos ver o que acontece até ao final do mês.

De resto, sigo com 16,7ºC neste momento, com céu limpo e vento fraco de N.


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Out 2010 às 11:03)

Bom dia, por aqui, durante a noite ainda caiu um aguaceiro que rendeu mais 1 mm no penico. Ao todo, este evento deixou por terras olhanenses cerca de 45 mm. Este ano Outubro já rendeu 50mm, no ano passado, o mês de Outubro rendeu uns míseros 11 mm. 
Neste momento, sigo com céu limpo e 19.4ºC.


----------



## AnDré (11 Out 2010 às 12:00)

Gerofil disse:


> Atenção ao sudoeste alentejano e ao barlavento do Algarve: o ImapWeather revela moderada actividade eléctrica já relativamente perto da linha de costa, entre Sines e Sagres ...
> 
> Seguir com atenção nas próximas horas.



Ainda choveu bem em Sagres.
Gráfico horário referente à precipitação:







Descargas:


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Out 2010 às 19:05)

17ºC, céu nublado por alguns cúmulos, vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Out 2010 às 21:05)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado com alguma nebulosidade durante a tarde, durante a madrugada ainda caiu um aguaceiro.

Máxima: 23.8ºC
mínima: 13.9ºC
actual: 18.2ºC

Precipitação: 1 mm


----------



## Stormm (11 Out 2010 às 21:29)

Boas, como já referiu o meu vizinho algarvio1980, a madrugada passada rendeu no máximo 1 mm ou 2 de chuva.
Caiu um aguaceiro fraco que acabou por limpar definitivamente o céu, ou melhor dizendo, foi a despedida da chuva durante esta semana
Neste momento sigo com:

19 °C
Céu limpo
Humidade: 78%
Vento: 18 km/h OES-NOROESTE
Pressão: 1003 hPa (Estável)


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Out 2010 às 21:46)

15ºC, céu limpo, vento fraco a nulo.

Resumo do dia:
Céu limpo com nuvens passageiras, mais calor do que os outros dias, vento moderado de manhã, enfraquecendo à tarde.


----------



## Gerofil (11 Out 2010 às 23:08)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 21,6 ºC (16h14)
Temperatura mínima = 11,4 ºC (07h40)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 14,3 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1003 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 25,4 ºC (dia 6); temp. mínima = 10,9 ºC (dia 5).


----------



## Sissi (12 Out 2010 às 18:21)

Olá!

Só vi isso hoje, desculpa!
Obrigado , eu posso ter tirado a foto. mas a tua montagem, está excelente.
Ficou mesmo espectacular!!

Um abraço conterrâneo!



actioman disse:


> Boas noites pessoal!
> 
> Isto aqui no fórum tem andado animado!
> 
> ...


----------



## Gerofil (12 Out 2010 às 18:36)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 23,5 ºC (15h11)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 20,1 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1005 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 25,4 ºC (dia 6); temp. mínima = 10,9 ºC (dia 5).


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Out 2010 às 18:44)

19ºC, dia muito calorento, céu pouco nublado com nuvens agressivas ao longe  e vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Out 2010 às 17:14)

23ºC, dia com muito calor e abafado , vento fraco a moderado, céu pouco nublado por cúmulos.


Resumo do dia:
Manhã com nevoeiro muito denso nas terras baixas da cidade (mais acima não havia), dia com muito calor e muito seco, céu apenas pouco nublado por cúmulos toda a tarde. Vento sempre fraco a moderado.


----------



## AnDré (13 Out 2010 às 17:43)

Na Amareleja, das 14h às 15h utc "caíram" 9,6mm suspeitos.
E digo suspeitos, porque para além de não haver nebulosidade significativa na região durante esse intervalo de tempo, e do radar não ter detectado nada, nem a humidade, nem a temperatura da estação se ressentiram com essa precipitação.


----------



## Mix (13 Out 2010 às 18:02)

AnDré disse:


> Na Amareleja, das 14h às 15h utc "caíram" 9,6mm suspeitos.
> E digo suspeitos, porque para além de não haver nebulosidade significativa na região durante esse intervalo de tempo, e do radar não ter detectado nada, nem a humidade, nem a temperatura da estação se ressentiram com essa precipitação.



Tambem reparei nisso, e estava a pensar se choveu mesmo ou não... 

Será que choveu mesmo ? Pessoal aí do sul, ajudem aí....


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Out 2010 às 18:04)

Hmm, parece erro da estação porque não penso que tenha chovido em Beja.


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Out 2010 às 19:56)

17ºC, vento nulíssimo, algumas nuvens a aproximar-se ao longe. Mas não penso que .


----------



## Gerofil (13 Out 2010 às 20:44)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 23,4 ºC (16h03)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 18,1 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1012 hPa

*Amanhã com nevoeiro e depois céu limpo; aumento de nebulosidade ao longo da tarde.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 25,4 ºC (dia 6); temp. mínima = 10,9 ºC (dia 5).


----------



## trovoadas (13 Out 2010 às 21:34)

Excelente dia, óptima temperatura! Da parte da tarde apareceram algumas nuvens mais para o interior.
Já tive de voltar a ligar a rega das couves pois os próximos dias avizinham-se secos e soalheiros.


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Out 2010 às 14:21)

Nevoeiro, nevoeiro e mais nevoeiro mas agora muito menos denso. 25ºC, vento fraco a moderado.

E assim que cheguei ao WU vi *duas* novas estações amadoras em Portalegre!


----------



## Aurélio (14 Out 2010 às 19:05)

Boa tarde .... 

Parece que estou no Verão de S. Martinho ...
Dia de ceu limpo com as nuvens normais a passear na Serra e um calor antevendo o Verão de S. Martinho que este ano quase de certeza será antecipado tempos auspiciosos depois pela frente (espero eu).
Gosto bem mais quando ele chega antes do S. Martinho, costuma trazer boas novidades depois !!


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Out 2010 às 19:14)

16ºC, céu pouco nublado, vento fraco a moderado.


Resumo do dia:
Nevoeiro persistente até quase ao meio-dia, seguindo-se de céu pouco nublado e ainda alguma neblina ligeira. Dia com muito calor e vento sempre fraco a moderado, e não era fresco.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (14 Out 2010 às 19:48)

Parece que Évora foi um bocado excepção a regra... Não passamos dos 22 graus. o Sol apenas descobrio por uma hora e foi durante a tarda, por voltas das 15 horas. Manha com nevoeiro denso, que so abrio por volta do meio dia. Agora ja com 17ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Out 2010 às 21:04)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado com algumas nuvens que taparam o sol, o vento foi moderado de oeste.

Máxima: 21.7ºC
mínima: 13.8ºC
actual: 17.8ºC

O tempo está mesmo mais fresco do que em anos anteriores, a descida vai ser notória nos próximos dias. Até ao momento, a temperatura tem sido abaixo dos valores normais no Algarve este mês.

Alguns já gritam ao Verão de São Martinho então há um ano atrás no mesmo dia:

Máxima: 26.4ºC
mínima: 18.0ºC

Isto sim, era Verão de São Martinho.  Aliás, podem consultar os dados deste de Outubro de 2007 no blog que vêem que este Outubro está muito mais fresco.


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Out 2010 às 21:06)

16.7ºC, vento fraco a moderado, céu pouco nublado.


----------



## João Soares (14 Out 2010 às 22:16)

Ao verificar as máximas das duas estações que pelo visto, foram colocadas recentemente na zona de Portalegre, penso que estejam inflacionadas comparando com a estação do IM, que fica no bairro do Atalaião.
Sendo que esse bairro fica numa zona mais alta do que o resto da cidade, poderá ser um pouco mais fresca do que as restantes. Mas mesmo assim, não com uma discrepância de 6-7ºC


----------



## stormy (14 Out 2010 às 22:53)

Aurélio disse:


> Boa tarde ....
> 
> Parece que estou no Verão de S. Martinho ...
> Dia de ceu limpo com as nuvens normais a passear na Serra e um calor antevendo o Verão de S. Martinho que este ano quase de certeza será antecipado tempos auspiciosos depois pela frente (espero eu).
> Gosto bem mais quando ele chega antes do S. Martinho, costuma trazer boas novidades depois !!



Aurélio...as temperaturas não estão fora da média....no maximo pode haver alguma humidade no ar que faça aumentar a sensação termica ( de facto estamos sob influencia de uma massa de ar subtropical maritima, notoria especialmente no litoral do centro e sul..).
Outra coisa...acho que não faz muito sentido falares em Verão de S. Martinho...porque é um conceito difuso vazio de fundamentos cientificos..... 

Para os proximos dias espera-se tempo seco, com a entrada de ar seco de NE a partir de dia 17....esta massa de ar reflecte-se nos niveis medios, no NE e no resto do territorio afectará apenas as camadas superficiais, com a descida das minimas, num regime de fortes inversões termicas, e uma ligeira descida ou manutenção das maximas... no sul, cidades como Aljezur ou Alvalade do Sado, assim como certas zonas da serra algarvia, da bacia do Tejo-Sado ou do vale do Guadiana poderão apresentar valores minimos baixinhos


----------



## Gerofil (14 Out 2010 às 23:49)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 22,1 ºC (16h23)
Temperatura mínima = 14,8 ºC (06h50)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 15,0 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1014 hPa

*Amanhã com nevoeiro.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 25,4 ºC (dia 6); temp. mínima = 10,9 ºC (dia 5).


----------



## Gerofil (15 Out 2010 às 17:44)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 19,2 ºC (16h48)
Temperatura mínima = 13,3 ºC (07h53)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 18,7 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1012 hPa

*Nevoeiro até ao meio da tarde.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 25,4 ºC (dia 6); temp. mínima = 10,9 ºC (dia 5).


----------



## belem (15 Out 2010 às 18:10)

João Soares disse:


> Ao verificar as máximas das duas estações que pelo visto, foram colocadas recentemente na zona de Portalegre, penso que estejam inflacionadas comparando com a estação do IM, que fica no bairro do Atalaião.
> Sendo que esse bairro fica numa zona mais alta do que o resto da cidade, poderá ser um pouco mais fresca do que as restantes. Mas mesmo assim, não com uma discrepância de 6-7ºC




Não duvidando da capacidade térmica dos microclimas dessa região, esses valores, no entanto, parecem-me um pouco inflaccionados, será de algum defeito nas estações?
Se fosse numa região baixa do Guadiana ou algo do género, parecia-me bastante possível, mas não é disso que estamos a falar...
Mas, o que é facto é que mesmo aqui na zona de Lisboa, tem havido grandes diferenças de temperatura de um local para outro e valores dessa ordem ( 26ºc) têm aparecido nestes últimos dias em alguns locais.


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Out 2010 às 18:46)

As estações têm estado malucas, sigo (seguia) a da Sé, que é mais precisa. Bem seguia porque ficaram off hoje. 

17ºC, vento fraco, céu limpo, neblina ligeira no horizonte


Edit: E lá ficaram on.


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Out 2010 às 21:05)

14ºC, céu pouco nublado, vento nulo de N a ~3 km/h (aparente). 

Edit 21:27: A estação da Sé já tem a pressão correcta agora


----------



## Brunomc (16 Out 2010 às 00:30)

*céu limpo *

 *vento fraco * *[ W ]*

 *12.0ºC*


----------



## Agreste (16 Out 2010 às 08:19)

Consequência positiva dos dias anticiclónicos que temos tido são as amplitudes térmicas cada vez mais acentuadas. Noites maiores que os dias, arrefecimento nocturno, temperaturas mínimas abaixo dos 15ºC e madrugadas já com alguma neblina e nevoeiro dissipando-se pela manhã. Sem chuva também há meteorologia. 

*Aljezur*






*Faro*


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Out 2010 às 14:45)

Uns escaldantes 25ºC aqui, vento fraco, céu pouco nublado.


----------



## amando96 (16 Out 2010 às 14:52)

Minima esta noite de 11.7 °C, 2.2 ºC a menos que na noite anterior, por agora 22.2 ºC poucas nuvens.


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Out 2010 às 15:05)

Nuvens a baixar a temperatura... 22ºC neste momento. Tanta nuvem mas nada de chuva.


----------



## Aurélio (16 Out 2010 às 15:38)

*



			Outra coisa...acho que não faz muito sentido falares em Verão de S. Martinho...porque é um conceito difuso vazio de fundamentos cientificos.....
		
Clique para expandir...

Stormy*
O mundo não é uma ciência, a vida não é uma ciência, a morte não é uma ciência .... a ciência como palavra vaga não pode ser usada.
o que não falta aí são imensas coisas a nivel global que a ciência jamais conseguiu explicar!!
Eu sei que tu gostas de explorar as coisas a nivel ciêntifico, mas se calhar tenta também ver as coisas como o "povo comum" vê sem dar nomes giros ás coisas !!
Além disso o Verão de S. Martinho se traduz normalmente como uma extensão do Verão pelo Outono a adentro .... e normalmente por temperaturas não de Verão mais de periodo de transição de estação !!
Aliás o Verão de S. Martinho pode ser um processo atmosférico ou meteorológico como é o segunda metade de Outubro até á segunda metade de Novembro, e que se desencadeia nesta altura ...
O Verão de S. Martinho é uma tradição que já tem centenas de anos e que se traduz não só a nivel do São Martinho mas a nivel meteorológico e maior parte das vezes pela extensão do AA ao Sudoeste da França passando pelo Norte de Portugal e causando corrente de Leste/Nordeste normalmente ainda quente (não tem que estar 30º)
Esta tradição é vivida ao longo de centenas de anos, não só na Europa Ocidental mas também nos EUA !!
Desprezar um facto enraizado e que tem quase tantos anos como Jesus Cristo desculpem a comparação mas é como dizer aos cristãos que Jesus Cristo não existe, ou Deus não existe ...
Diz-me uma coisa já viste Deus? A ciência já explicou Deus? Já explicou existir algo transcendente? Pois nem tudo pode ter explicação ... não achas ???

Já agora os Verões de S. Martinho tanto podem ser antes ou depois, o que se passa é que normalmente o Dia de S. Martinho marca uma época de mudança (ou não) em termos meteorológicos !!
Ninguém diz que é São Martinho que causa isto, o que é digo é que este processo meteorológico existe e costuma acontecer para aí 80 ou 90% das vezes só que umas vezes é antes e outra depois ...

E não ... não estou a dizer que já estamos no Verão de S. Martinho, o que estou dizendo e que sempre é que este ano o Verão de S. Martinho deverá ser antes ... digamos que ele deverá começar quando o AA definitivamente estiver na sua posição (extendido até ao Sudoeste de França) !!
E depois mantendo mais ou menos a posição, até cerca de dia 8 Novembro, mais ou menos .... veremos se não é assim (é futurismo? Talvez, mas em relação ao que os modelos mostram só falta uma semana).

É a ultima vez que falo em verão de S. Martinho sem ser no tópico algures existente .... por isso respostas a isto só no tópico existente..

Desculpem o Off-Topic mas tinha que dizer, falarem-me em bases ciêntificas é que poupem-me !!


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Out 2010 às 17:05)

Temperatura a descer (finalmente ), vento nulo a fraco de N/NNE, céu nublado.


----------



## Vince (16 Out 2010 às 18:02)

O Verão de São Martinho (ou "Indian Summer" nos países anglo-saxónicos) não é um prolongamento do Verão, mas sim o que por tradição se chama a um período de tempo mais quente (acima da média), seco e estável que surga depois de um primeiro período razoável de chuvas ou temperaturas frescas do Outono, e antes do frio a sério do Inverno. Como o Outono é uma época de transição, é relativamente normal nalguns anos depois de um período mais outonal, surgir outro mais solarengo. Não é pecado cientifico chamar-lhe verão de São Martinho, é uma tradição antiga em diferentes culturas e regiões do hemisfério norte sobre o mesmo tema embora usando designações diferentes. 

O stormy tem no entanto razão quando fala das médias, penso que não podemos chamar a isto Verão de São Martinho porque as temperaturas estão completamente na média. 


Mas sobre isso há um tópico inteiro dedicado ao assunto, continuem lá:

 O Verão de São Martinho


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Out 2010 às 19:48)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado temporiamente nublado nas horas centrais do dia, o vento soprou moderado de oeste durante a tarde.

Máxima: 21.7ºC
mínima: 11.9ºC
actual: 17.4ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Out 2010 às 19:55)

Dia com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco a nulo, nada de jeito.

16.1ºC, céu limpo, vento fraco a nulo de N/NE.


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Out 2010 às 21:26)

15ºC, vento de NE moderado (16 km/h neste momento), céu limpo.

Edit 21:37: Vento a aumentar progressivamente com velocidades perto dos 20-30 km/h.


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Out 2010 às 22:52)

Para terminar;
15ºC, vento moderado com rajadas até 30 km/h, céu limpo.


----------



## Gerofil (16 Out 2010 às 23:40)

Alandroal: 15 ºC; mínima de 10,5 ºC.


----------



## Redfish (17 Out 2010 às 00:25)

13º


Já não estava habituado


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Out 2010 às 16:02)

20ºC, vento fraco a moderado, céu limpo. Manhã marcada por vento algo forte com uma rajada máxima (de acordo com uma estação próxima) de 38 km/h.


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Out 2010 às 19:08)

15ºC , vento fraco a nulo, céu limpo.


----------



## Jocru (17 Out 2010 às 19:53)

Dia de Muito calor, temperatura máxima 25.3

Agora

Temperatura: 29.3
Rel. Humidade:58%
Pressão: 1018 mb


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Out 2010 às 20:24)

Dia muito mais fresco por aqui com máxima de 22ºC e mínima de 10ºC. 

Neste momento 14ºC, vento fraco, céu limpo. A noite vai ser fria...


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (18 Out 2010 às 01:59)

Évora por agora com 12.5, de manha a ver se isto arrefece mais... e vai arrefecer certemente. Esta uma bela brisa de Norte!!!


----------



## ecobcg (18 Out 2010 às 10:17)

Bom dia,

Mais uma noite fresca por aqui, com 8,8ºC de minima.

Neste momento, sigo com 17,6ºC, céu limpo e vento fraco de NNE.


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Out 2010 às 19:40)

13ºC , vento nulo, céu limpo com alguns cirrus a aproximar-se. A noite vai ser fresca vai.


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Out 2010 às 20:06)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas.

Máxima: 22.3ºC
mínima: 12.6ºC
actual: 16.9ºC


----------



## Aurélio (18 Out 2010 às 20:23)

Boa noite,
Por aqui também um dia de céu pouco nublado com apenas algumas nuvens altas... e com aqueles dias em que ao sol temos calor e á sombra temos frio !!

Destaque para as noites que estão cada vez ficando mais frias ou pelo menos a sensação térmica indica isso ...
Temperatura deve ter rondado os 22ºC


----------



## trovoadas (18 Out 2010 às 21:21)

Este tempo dá imensa pena porque após as chuvadas de à uma semana a paisagem começou lentamente a mudar de cor (para o verde é claro) mas agora já começa tudo a estagnar pela falta de humidade nos solos e pelo andar da coisa ainda vai piorar.
Quanto ao seguimento nada de novo a assinalar pois já foi tudo dito! calor de dia e frio à noite e vento quase inexistente.
Os dias tem sido uma cópia uns dos outros e amanhã espero igual, e depois de amanhã....e espera...no depois depois de amanha também...enfim...

Gostava só de lembrar que desde Junho tivemos apenas 3 episódios de chuva, um em Setembro(uma manhã) e dois em Outubro(um final de tarde/noite e uma tarde) e passado o Verão e com o Outono a adensar-se  as temperaturas máximas continuam nos 22/23ºc... Ah! e mais uns tantos dias de céu com nuvens, assim por alto uns 3 ou 4 dias...resumindo é dos melhores climas da Europa sem sombra dúvida! Tão bom que até aborrece os mais pacientes


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Out 2010 às 21:32)

Frio na cidade com 11ºC, vento zero, nulo, nada, céu limpo.


----------



## Stormm (18 Out 2010 às 22:24)

Boas, dia de céu pouco nublado ou limpo, 22º e vento fraco de OES-NOROESTE.
Neste momento:

8 °C
Céu limpo
Humidade: 59%
Ponto orvalho: 10 °C
Vento: 15 km/h / 4.1 m/s from the OES-NOROESTE


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Out 2010 às 22:30)

10.3ºC , vento fraco a nulo, céu limpo mas a sensação térmica é mesmo fria...

Resumo do dia:
Dia com céu limpo, algo quente durante o dia, que arrefeceu muito rápido. Vento fraco a moderado de manhã, enfraquecendo à tarde.


----------



## Gerofil (18 Out 2010 às 23:41)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 20,4 ºC (15h54)
Temperatura mínima = 9,9 ºC (07h30)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 13,2 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1019 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 25,4 ºC (dia 6); temp. mínima (não oficial) = 9,9 ºC (dia 18).


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (19 Out 2010 às 00:37)

Évora: Dia de ceu limpo.
Máxima de 20,5ºC
Mínima de 10,6ºC

Actual de 13,6ºC... A ver se desce la para a madrugada... Éra bom... hehehe

Vento de Norte a 10km/h.


----------



## João Soares (19 Out 2010 às 07:27)

Pelo Distrito de Portalegre (Norte Alentejano) é o onde se regista as temperaturas mais baixas:






4.1ºC - Estremoz
4.7ºC Avis


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (19 Out 2010 às 08:26)

E Ainda desceu mais em algumas zonas:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

E o Sabubal a registar 0.7ºC


----------



## ecobcg (19 Out 2010 às 09:13)

Bom dia, 

A noite foi fresquinha por aqui, com 7,7ºC de minima.

Neste momento estão 12,2ºC, com céu limpo e sem vento.


----------



## Redfish (19 Out 2010 às 10:06)

Depois de um amanhecer com 6º as temperaturas já começaram a subir 
Para já sigo com 14º.


----------



## Jorge_scp (19 Out 2010 às 19:11)

Só uma curiosidade... parece incrível como Aljezur (2,5ºC), no Algarve, consegue ter uma mínima bem mais baixa que as Penhas Douradas (6ºC), no alto da Serra da Estrela!


----------



## Agreste (19 Out 2010 às 19:29)

João Soares disse:


> Pelo Distrito de Portalegre (Norte Alentejano) é o onde se regista as temperaturas mais baixas:



Se bem que Portalegre tinha 14ºC às 6 da manhã, a mínima mais alta do país!


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Out 2010 às 20:25)

14ºC? Não pode ser, ás 11 da manhã estava um frio de gelar.

Condições actuais:
16ºC, céu limpo, vento fraco a moderado de NE.


----------



## AnDré (19 Out 2010 às 22:47)

SpiderVV disse:


> 14ºC? Não pode ser, ás 11 da manhã estava um frio de gelar.



Às 11h da manhã ainda estava na casa dos 15ºC.

O facto de a estação estar a quase 600m de altitude (e a cidade a 450-500m), em dias de inversão térmica faz toda a diferença.
Durante a noite, a velocidade média do vento na EMA de Portalegre chegou aos 25km/h.


----------



## Gerofil (19 Out 2010 às 23:44)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 22,0 ºC (16h29)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 14,1 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1016 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 25,4 ºC (dia 6); temp. mínima (não oficial) = 9,9 ºC (dia 18).


----------



## belem (19 Out 2010 às 23:51)

AnDré disse:


> Às 11h da manhã ainda estava na casa dos 15ºC.
> 
> O facto de a estação estar a quase 600m de altitude (e a cidade a 450-500m), em dias de inversão térmica faz toda a diferença.
> Durante a noite, a velocidade média do vento na EMA de Portalegre chegou aos 25km/h.




Por vezes até basta andar apenas uns metros e faz toda a diferença.
Por isso é que digo: as zonas com maiores médias diárias muitas vezes não ficam em zonas de inversão térmica, nem no alto da serra, mas antes numa encosta sobranceira ( por vezes, não muito longe das zonas de inversão térmica), onde se aliam boas máximas a boas mínimas.


----------



## ecobcg (20 Out 2010 às 09:05)

Bom dia,

As noites têm vindo a ser cada vez mais frias. Hoje a minima foi de *6,1ºC* 
Por agora, sigo com 9,1ºC no Sitio das Fontes, com céu limpo e sem vento.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Out 2010 às 18:37)

Dia abafado com 16ºC neste momento, céu sem nuvens, vento fraco.


----------



## amando96 (20 Out 2010 às 18:41)

Por aqui ainda não tem havido muito frio, a minima de hoje foi de 13.3 °C às 7 da manha, e a minima de ontem foi de 13.9 °C às 5:30 da manha, mas ontem às 18:40 estavam 20 ºC, e hoje estão 18 ºC, vamos ver se baixa mais, tenho saudades de < 10


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Out 2010 às 19:20)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas. De salientar que a mínima foi abaixo dos 10ºC.  

Máxima: 21.2ºC
mínima: 9.1ºC 
actual: 17.0ºC

A mínima mais baixa registada no mês de Outubro foi a 30 de Outubro de 2008 cerca de 7.0ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (20 Out 2010 às 23:10)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 23,3 ºC (15h55)
Temperatura mínima = 11,7 ºC (08h15)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 14,8 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1017 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 25,4 ºC (dia 6); temp. mínima (não oficial) = 9,9 ºC (dia 18).

*Média da temperatura máxima deste mês até hoje = 22,4 ºC (menos 0,4 ºC que a média do mês de Outubro entre 2003 e 2009);
Média da temperatura média deste mês até hoje = 17,3 ºC (menos 1,0 ºC que a média do mês de Outubro entre 2003 e 2009);
Média da temperatura mínima deste mês até hoje = 12,3 ºC (menos 1,6 ºC que a média do mês de Outubro entre 2003 e 2009).*

Estou espantado com estes valores (valores próximos de 0 ºC), pois isto apenas costuma ocorrer no mês de *Janeiro*; não encontro nenhuma explicação para estes registos em Outubro:


----------



## Jocru (21 Out 2010 às 16:58)

Boas 

Aqui por Quarteira:


Temperatura: 21.2
Rel. Humidade:61%
Pressão: 1021 mb


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Out 2010 às 20:34)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas.

Máxima: 21.9ºC
mínima: 9.8ºC
actual: 16.7ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Out 2010 às 21:39)

Neste momento 16ºC, céu pouco nublado, vento nulo.

Resumo do dia:
Dia abafado com céu sempre limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## Gerofil (21 Out 2010 às 22:07)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 22,7 ºC (15h41)
Temperatura mínima = 12,4 ºC (06h52)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 16,2 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1020 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 25,4 ºC (dia 6); temp. mínima (não oficial) = 9,9 ºC (dia 18).


----------



## amando96 (21 Out 2010 às 23:42)

Por aqui 15.0ºC não sobe nem desce desde das 20:30.


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Out 2010 às 10:36)

17ºC, céu nublado e tempo húmido. Está a aparecer algum sol agora...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (22 Out 2010 às 11:06)

Boas,

Por aqui ceu muito nublado, até já pingou á coisa de 5 minutos atrás...

Vento nulo, e 18.8ºC ...

Tempo marcado por noites/manhas frescas a rondar os 10ºC por volta das 8h...


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Out 2010 às 19:01)

Céu muito nublado por nuvens altas e bem carregado, neblina, 14ºC, vento fraco, 

Resumo:
Dia de céu muito nublado (e bem carregado, mas sem chuva ou trovoada), vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Out 2010 às 20:01)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado. Em Olhão ainda caíram umas pingas que ainda fizeram trabalhar o pára-brisas.

Máxima: 21.5ºC
mínima: 14.6ºC
actual: 17.6ºC


----------



## amando96 (22 Out 2010 às 20:19)

Por aqui cairam tmb umas pingas, só o suficiente para sentir na cara, e fazer um arco íris, nem o chão molhou... mas no horizonte via-se virga aos montes.

minima hoje de 13.9 ºC, e por agora 14.8 ºC, ontem a esta hora estava mais um grau que hoje.


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Out 2010 às 22:32)

16ºC, vento fraco a moderado de NNE, céu nublado e neblina.


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Out 2010 às 13:47)

Muito calor com 24ºC, vento fraco a moderado variável, céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Gerofil (23 Out 2010 às 21:31)

Alandroal: dia quente, com a temperatura a oscilar entre os 14,5 ºC e os 25 ºC; por agora 16,5 ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Out 2010 às 21:54)

14ºC, céu pouco nublado, vento nulo.

Resumo do dia:
Céu sempre pouco nublado com vento fraco, intensificando-se um pouco durante a tarde e enfraquecendo outra vez. Temperatura alta, sempre muito abafado.


----------



## trovoadas (24 Out 2010 às 10:52)

Vento de Nordeste bem fresco! Sai à rua de polo e fiquei bem gelado 
Mesmo assim ainda estou a prever que aqueça até aos 20/21ºc durante a tarde de hoje.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (24 Out 2010 às 13:10)

E cá estou eu de volta aos registos,  

    Évora:

Temp:18ºC e a aumentar, a minima hoje foi de 10ºC
Humid: 50% maxima de 93%
Vento: Fraco de N.
Precip: 0


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Out 2010 às 13:48)

Noite e manhã com vento moderado a forte com rajadas variando entre NW e NE. (Estação próxima registou 38 km/h)

Agora:
21ºC, vento moderado, céu limpo.


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Out 2010 às 17:25)

Alandroal (A visitar família):
Temperatura amena, vento moderado, céu limpo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Out 2010 às 20:28)

Boas, por aqui, dia de calor.

Máximá: 25.0ºC
mínima: 13.5ºC
actual: 19.9ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Out 2010 às 21:09)

De volta a Portalegre:
15ºC, vento moderado de N, céu pouco nublado.

Resumo do dia:
Dia calorento mas arrefecendo mais rapidamente, vento sempre moderado com algumas rajadas mais fortes, céu limpo.


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Out 2010 às 21:53)

Levantou-se vento moderado a forte com rajadas outra vez.


----------



## Gerofil (24 Out 2010 às 22:50)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 21,2 ºC (16h13)
Temperatura mínima = 9,6 ºC (08h10)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 13,8 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1019 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 25,4 ºC (dia 6); temp. mínima = *9,6 ºC* (dia 24).


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (25 Out 2010 às 11:52)

Évora:
Agora com:
Temp:17.8ºC e a aumentar, a minima hoje foi de 13ºC
Humid: 70% maxima de 95%
Vento: Fraco de NW. A 20 km/h
Precip: 0


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Out 2010 às 19:42)

Boas, por aqui, mais um dia quentinho e a cheirar a Verão de São Martinho.

Máxima: 25.0ºC
mínima: 15.8ºC
actual: 20.7ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Out 2010 às 19:50)

17ºC, vento moderado e céu limpo.


Resumo do dia:
Céu pouco nublado por variedades de nuvens, vento moderado com rajadas durante a tarde, temperatura amena.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (25 Out 2010 às 19:59)

Évora:
Agora com:
Temp:16.5ºC 
Humid: 65%
Vento: Fraco de NW


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Out 2010 às 21:21)

15ºC, céu pouco nublado, vento moderado (Rajada máxima de 31.5 km/h registada por estação próxima ás 21:17).


----------



## Gerofil (25 Out 2010 às 23:33)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 21,5 ºC (15h43)
Temperatura mínima = 12,6 ºC (00h11)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 13,8 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1022 hPa

*O nevoeiro "estragou" a temperatura mínima.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 25,4 ºC (dia 6); temp. mínima = 9,6 ºC (dia 24).


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (26 Out 2010 às 08:38)

Bom dia!!! hehehe
 Por Évora agora com 10ºC, humidade a 47%, vento fraco de NE... 
Parece que esta a ganhar tendendia para rodar e termos vento de Espanha... nem bom vento nem bom casamento..
E começar a estar de olho para Sexta e Sabado a ver se chove alguma coisa de jeito ou ha uma festinha....


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Out 2010 às 20:29)

15ºC, céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas, vento fraco.


----------



## Gerofil (26 Out 2010 às 22:27)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 21,1 ºC (15h56)
Temperatura mínima = 10,7 ºC (07h24)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 14,4 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1025 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 25,4 ºC (dia 6); temp. mínima = 9,6 ºC (dia 24).


----------



## Brunomc (26 Out 2010 às 22:39)

*Condições Actuais :* 


 *céu pouco nublado *

 *vento fraco * *[ NW/N ]*

 *13.5ºC*


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (26 Out 2010 às 22:47)

Mais um dia normalissimo por esta Cidade...
Com maximas de 21ºC e agora com uns 15ºC
Humidade a 30 e a não querer subir muito... Sinal de que as minimas vão ser mais acentuadas... pelo menos mais que ontem!!


----------



## ecobcg (26 Out 2010 às 22:54)

Boa noite,

Depois de um dia muito agradável, com uma máxima de 25,1ºC, neste momento o frio começa a apertar, registando-se 10,9ºC neste momento no Sitio das Fontes! A noite promete ser fresquita! (só não o será mais pois o vento está de SE)!


----------



## ecobcg (27 Out 2010 às 08:38)

Bom dia,

Manhã fresquinha por aqui! 7,8ºC neste momento no Sitio das Fontes. Em Silves o carro marcava 7ºC também.

A minima da noite foi de 7,2ºC. 

O céu está limpo, e não há vento.


----------



## Jocru (27 Out 2010 às 09:21)

Boas

Por Quarteira:

Temperatura: 13º
Rel. Humidade: 51%
Pressão: 1024 mb


----------



## ecobcg (27 Out 2010 às 11:01)

Depois de uma noite fresquinha, a temperatura já vai a subir, estando neste momento nos 21,4ºC, com vento fraco de SE.


----------



## trovoadas (27 Out 2010 às 12:32)

Algarve a definhar à força do sol e do calor. Aproveitem a praia porque segundo consta a temperatura da água do mar anda entre os 19º/20º e com temperaturas de 25ºc... acho que não preciso de elucidar mais.


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Out 2010 às 17:38)

Céu nublado por nuvens altas, vento nulo.


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Out 2010 às 19:22)

O IM alterou a página de observação meteorológica? Letra diferente, etc:






Edit: A página das DEA também está um pouco diferente, e a legenda diz o significado dos valores nos balões que aparecem quando clicamos num ícone de positivo/negativo.

Seguimento:
15ºC, vento nulo, céu nublado com abertas.


----------



## Gerofil (27 Out 2010 às 19:54)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 22,9 ºC (16h21)
Temperatura mínima = 11,4 ºC (07h44)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 17,7 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1024 hPa

*Ligeira subida de temperatura relativamente a ontem.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 25,4 ºC (dia 6); temp. mínima = 9,6 ºC (dia 24).


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Out 2010 às 20:07)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado aumentando de neblusidade e madrugada fresquinha. 

Máxima: 21.9ºC
mínima: 9.3ºC
actual: 16.8ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Out 2010 às 21:06)

16ºC, céu nublado, vento fraco a nulo.

Resumo do dia:
Dia sem vento quase nenhum e com algum calor, com céu limpo durante a manhã, sendo nublado por nuvens altas durante o resto do dia.


----------



## Redfish (28 Out 2010 às 10:13)

Por aqui uma amanhecer com temperaturas a rondar os 7º e ceu nublado por nuvens altas.
Actualmente está 14º


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Out 2010 às 14:21)

Céu nublado, vento fraco de S. Estou à espera das tão faladas rajadas de 120 km/h no Sábado.


----------



## Gerofil (28 Out 2010 às 18:20)

*Redondo*





www.MeteoRedondo.com​


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Out 2010 às 19:34)

17ºC, vento fraco a moderado de SE, céu muito nublado por nuvens altas.


----------



## Gerofil (28 Out 2010 às 19:57)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 23,3 ºC (14h45)
Temperatura mínima = 14,1 ºC (06h07)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 18,1 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1019 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 25,4 ºC (dia 6); temp. mínima = 9,6 ºC (dia 24).


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Out 2010 às 20:16)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado por nuvens altas.

Máxima: 21.0ºC
mínima: 9.7ºC
actual: 16.7ºC


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (29 Out 2010 às 10:36)

Évora. o vento sopra cada vez mais forte e com regime de rajadas de Sul. Humidade a 90% e tamperatura de 14.2ºC
Vamos la ver se isto carrega para a tarde que ja tenho saudades de uma boa chuvada!!!!


----------



## Aurélio (29 Out 2010 às 10:56)

Bom dia ... por aqui nuvens baixas e nada de chuva, lá mais pela tarde, é que poderá surgir alguma chuva !!
Se hoje está previsto afectar mais o Litoral Norte e Centro amanhã deverá afectar toda a região Centro durante imensas horas e parece que com ainda mais intensidade do que hoje !!


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Out 2010 às 11:39)

13ºC, céu nublado sem chuva; vento moderado a forte com rajadas, nada de interessante ainda.


----------



## Climat (29 Out 2010 às 11:40)

Aurélio disse:


> Bom dia ... por aqui nuvens baixas e nada de chuva, lá mais pela tarde, é que poderá surgir alguma chuva !!
> Se hoje está previsto afectar mais o Litoral Norte e Centro amanhã deverá afectar toda a região Centro durante imensas horas e parece que com ainda mais intensidade do que hoje !!



Calma Aurélio, o Hirlam também está generoso para nós, ainda vamos ver alguma chuva, com sorte ainda chegamos aos 20 mm, o que dava para acabarmos o mês com precipitação na média, o que já não é nada mau.


----------



## Sissi (29 Out 2010 às 13:32)

chove a potes em Portalegre e acompanhado de vento forte!!


----------



## ecobcg (29 Out 2010 às 13:54)

Boas,

Por aqui o dia está a escurecer muito rapidamente! A N/NW aqui de Lagoa a escuridão é imensa (em Monchique já chove, vai com 2mm acumulados neste momento). O vento está a aumentar de intensidade, mas mantendo-se moderado até agora. 

A chuva está quase a chegar por aqui. Pelo radar, deverá ser uma passagem muito rápida. Vamos lá ver o que dará para acumular.

EDIT: No Sitio das Fontes já começou a registar-se precipitação.


----------



## ecobcg (29 Out 2010 às 14:04)

Começa agora a chover em Lagoa.


----------



## ecobcg (29 Out 2010 às 14:16)

Chuva Muito Forte agora em Lagoa!


----------



## ecobcg (29 Out 2010 às 14:30)

Rajadas bem fortes por aqui neste momento: 74km/h registados no Sitio das Fontes.


----------



## ecobcg (29 Out 2010 às 14:52)

Situação mais calma por aqui agora.
Chuva fraca neste momento, com o céu a "clarear" significativamente.

4,8mm acumulados desde as 14h.

(PS: Monchique tem uma acumulação de 10,9mm neste momento).


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (29 Out 2010 às 15:08)

Évora com uma bela molha que quase me deixa sem pc... Fiquei com a roupa ensopada. 7.5mm em 10 minutos e a temperatura a descer 7ºC
Total ate agora de 15mm

Deixo os graficos:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Out 2010 às 18:31)

Dia de vento forte com rajadas que parou à tarde. Só sei que não conseguia andar contra o vento e havia ramos e folhas por todo o lado.

Neste momento:
12ºC, vento fraco a moderado, céu nublado por nuvens baixas, médias e altas.


----------



## Aurélio (29 Out 2010 às 18:33)

Boa tarde, depois de uma bela chuvada e bela frente que deve ter demorado uns 15 minutos a passar (deve ser um novo recorde) registou-se aqui em Faro um impressionante 1 mm, quando eu previa 8 mm ... tristeza, ou seja ainda foi muito pior do que eu pensava ....
Veremos o que vem amanhã para aqui ...
Já agora constato que em termos de médios no Norte e Centro registou-se cerca de 30 mm, no Alentejo cerca de 10 mm, no Barlavento 5 a 10 mm e depois no Sotavento um notável 1 mm de precipitação registado quase em 5 minutos !!
Melhor tempo virá certamente ...


----------



## Gerofil (29 Out 2010 às 19:30)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima (imediatamente antes da chegada da frente fria) = 17,2 ºC (13h00)
Temperatura mínima (noite passada) = 13,6 ºC (07h38)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 13,0 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1013 hPa

*Início de tarde com muita precipitação (25 mm aprox.); temperatura desceu até aos 12,6 ºC às 14h39.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 25,4 ºC (dia 6); temp. mínima = 9,6 ºC (dia 24).


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Out 2010 às 19:51)

11ºC, chuva fraca, vento nulo.

Resumo do dia:
Pela manhã, vento fraco a nulo; a partir das 9 da manhã intensificou-se muito, havendo já danos na vegetação até ás 13h, quando enfraqueceu e teve as rajadas mais fortes, menos constantes. A chuva marcou presença também, com chuva moderada a forte que provocou pequenas inundações. Vamos ver amanhã.


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Out 2010 às 20:29)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado com abertas e chuva durante uns 10 minutos. O vendaval foi o pior a placa pendurada a dizer Olhão caiu a salvação foi que nesse momento não passava ninguém de carro ou a pé.

Máxima: 22.5ºC
mínima: 13.3ºC
actual: 14.8ºC

Precipitação: 3 mm

A estação Faro/Aeroporto registou apenas 0.8 mm enquanto a estação da RTA acumulou 2.4 mm.


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Out 2010 às 22:58)

9ºC , céu pouco nublado, vento fraco. Está frio...


----------



## trovoadas (29 Out 2010 às 23:51)

Aurélio disse:


> Boa tarde, depois de uma bela chuvada e bela frente que deve ter demorado uns 15 minutos a passar (deve ser um novo recorde) registou-se aqui em Faro um impressionante 1 mm, quando eu previa 8 mm ... tristeza, ou seja ainda foi muito pior do que eu pensava ....
> Veremos o que vem amanhã para aqui ...
> Já agora constato que em termos de médios no Norte e Centro registou-se cerca de 30 mm, no Alentejo cerca de 10 mm, no Barlavento 5 a 10 mm e depois no Sotavento um notável 1 mm de precipitação registado quase em 5 minutos !!
> Melhor tempo virá certamente ...



Tive no interior do Algarve na zona da serra e lá a frente durou acho que nem meia hora. Começou com uma chuva muito forte puxada a vento que durou uns 15 min e logo passou a moderada acabando em chuviscos pouco depois com o vento a rodar pra noroeste. Enfim sem palavras... amanha vai ser mais do mesmo 
Felicidade só para as minhas couves que penso já ficaram regadas mas como ficam no litoral perto de Quarteira não sei não...


----------



## Aurélio (30 Out 2010 às 11:29)

Bom dia ... por aqui dia de ceu muito nublado sem nada de vento e muito menos de chuva que deve aparecer com velocidade fulminante talvez entre as 15h30 e as 15h45 para ser identico a ontem e provavelmente com uma intensidade idêntica a ontem 

Depois "habemos S. Martinho" ( o verdadeiro com a presença de calor até dia 11), e espero que depois finalmente surja a mudança anunciada pelo ECM !!


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Out 2010 às 14:10)

13ºC, chuva moderada, vento moderado a forte com rajadas (Estação próxima a registar 40-55 km/h), acalmando por vezes.
Esperava mais.


----------



## Gerofil (30 Out 2010 às 14:24)

Estremoz: Chuva durante toda a manhã, agora com mais intensidade. Pressão atmosférica a cair ... 1009 hPa.

A entrada de ar mais frio em altitude está a dar origem à formação de bancos de nevoeiro.

A parte mais activa do sistema frontal deverá cruzar o Alentejo durante as próximas duas horas; *depois* passará a um regime de aguaceiros, com possibilidade de ocorrência de trovoadas.

IMAGENS SAT24

Pelo radar pode-se observar que as zonas mais afectadas pela passagem do sistema frontal serão primeiro a Grande Lisboa e Setúbal e, depois, o Alentejo Central:

RADAR IM


----------



## Agreste (30 Out 2010 às 14:58)

Tarde de céu nublado mas sem chuva e com 19ºC. Deve chover mais lá para o fim da tarde mas sem grandes expectativas.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (30 Out 2010 às 15:19)

Évora. tambem se observam bancos de nevoeiro. O ceu esta escuro e bem carregado, chove forte!!


----------



## Aurélio (30 Out 2010 às 15:40)

Observando o Sat24 posso dizer que na zona de Lisboa choverá no máximo mais 1 hora sendo progressivamente com intensidade cada vez mais fraca...
Temos duas linhas de instabilidade mais forte (uma passa em cima de Lisboa e cruza todo o alto alentejo até á zona de Évora ...
Outra entra a sul de Setubal mais propriamente na zona de Sines e cruzará a zona do Baixo Alentejo e aparente ser algo mais fraca do que a 1ª ...
para o Algarve sobra os "restos do Almoço" , ou seja olhando para o Sat24 não me parece que chegue aqui algo mais do que chuva fraca temporariamente moderada !!
melhores tempos virão para o Algarve !!


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Out 2010 às 15:59)

O vento desapareceu, sendo agora nulo a fraco. Continua a chover e algum nevoeiro.
Parece que o WeatherOnline pode estar certo (Apenas vento forte com rajadas á noite e durante amanhã).


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (30 Out 2010 às 16:00)

Évora está ao Rubro!! Chove torrencielmente como não via á muito!!
A sirene dos bombeiros esta a tocar!!! Devem de haver cheias...


----------



## actioman (30 Out 2010 às 16:01)

Por aqui passa agora a frente com uma intensidade de chuva que mete respeito , o vento é que não é tanto como ontem, mas tem chovido muito mais e com maior intensidade.

A temperatura é de 13ºC e a pressão de 1006hPa.




Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Évora está ao Rubro!! Chove torrencielmente como não via á muito!!
> A sirene dos bombeiros esta a tocar!!! Devem de haver *cheias*...



Cheias!? Gil, deves querer dizer inundações...


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Out 2010 às 16:02)

Se vem para cima vamos ter outro 3 de Outubro.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (30 Out 2010 às 16:04)

actioman disse:


> Por aqui passa agora a frente com uma intensidade de chuva que mete respeito , o vento é que não é tanto como ontem, mas tem chovido muito mais e com maior intensidade.
> 
> A temperatura é de 13ºC e a pressão de 1006hPa.
> 
> ...



Sim claro. hehehe coisas a pressa


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (30 Out 2010 às 16:05)

Radar sobre Évora:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

E grafico de precipitação:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Vince (30 Out 2010 às 16:44)

> *Mau tempo causa pequenas inundações e quedas de árvores em todo o Algarve*
> 
> Inundações na baixa da Praia do Carvoeiro (Lagoa), quedas de árvores nos concelhos de Faro e Portimão e a queda de um guarda-sol de esplanada na capital algarvia são as principais consequências do vento e da chuva esta manhã, em todo o Algarve, segundo o Comando Distrital de Operação de Socorros (CDOS).
> 
> ...


Fonte: barlavento online


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Out 2010 às 17:00)

13ºC, a chuva parou e as nuvens baixas a desaparecer, vento aumentando de intensidade ao longo do tempo, mas muito lentamente.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (30 Out 2010 às 17:08)

Realmente, houve ali um tempo que choveu como se não houvesse amanha.  E vinha na estrada a essa hora, havia autênticos rios em certas zonas.


----------



## Gerofil (30 Out 2010 às 17:51)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 13,8 ºC (14h58)
Temperatura mínima = 12,1 ºC (07h35)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 13,4 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1008 hPa

*Chuva contínua desde o início da manhã até agora, com maior intensidade por volta das 14h00. Acumulação de cerca de 30 mm, que se juntam aos 25 mm (aprox.) de ontem. Há muito tempo que não havia tanta precipitação aqui pela zona de Estremoz.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 25,4 ºC (dia 6); temp. mínima = 9,6 ºC (dia 24).


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Out 2010 às 18:02)

12ºC, nuvens baixas a desaparecer com abertas, vento fraco a moderado. Vem aí o round 2. 

Edit: Muito escuro a S/SSW.


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Out 2010 às 19:41)

Tudo calmo, aqui hoje já não há festa, e duvido de amanhã.


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Out 2010 às 19:54)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu muito nublado e alguns aguaceiros fracos.

Máxima: 19.9ºC
mínima: 12.7ºC
actual: 18.9ºC

Precipitação: 1 mm ( até ao momento)

Neste momento, o vento sopra forte com rajadas.


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Out 2010 às 19:55)

12ºC, céu nublado, vento nulo.


----------



## ecobcg (30 Out 2010 às 20:09)

Vince disse:


> Fonte: barlavento online



Estranha noticia esta, de inundações em Carvoeiro (perto de Lagoa) esta manhã???!! No Sitio das Fontes, até agora apenas acumulou 0,8mm! Não acredito que tenho chovido torrencialmente só lá esta manhã! Provavelmente poderão é estar a referir-se a ontem à tarde, mas mesmo assim, 4mm não me parecem suficientes para isso


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Out 2010 às 20:22)

ecobcg disse:


> Estranha noticia esta, de inundações em Carvoeiro (perto de Lagoa) esta manhã???!! No Sitio das Fontes, até agora apenas acumulou 0,8mm! Não acredito que tenho chovido torrencialmente só lá esta manhã! Provavelmente poderão é estar a referir-se a ontem à tarde, mas mesmo assim, 4mm não me parecem suficientes para isso



Foi ontem à tarde ecobcg http://www.observatoriodoalgarve.com/cna/noticias_ver.asp?noticia=40140


----------



## ecobcg (30 Out 2010 às 20:28)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Foi ontem à tarde ecobcg http://www.observatoriodoalgarve.com/cna/noticias_ver.asp?noticia=40140



Pois, bem me parecia! A noticia do Barlavento é que está enganada!

Por aqui sigo com 0,8mm acumulados no Sitio das Fontes e 0,5mm em Silves. O vento está moderado de W e a pressão está nos 1008,9hPa.

O radar mostra uma linha de instabilidade a descer pelo Alentejo e quase a chegar ao Algarve, vamos ver com que força é que ela chegará (se chegar) por cá.


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Out 2010 às 20:35)

12.2ºC, vento fraco a moderado (raramente), já se intensificou um pouco desde ainda agora mas ainda não é nada.


----------



## Kraliv (30 Out 2010 às 21:02)

Boas,


Estes 2 dias renderam quase *45mm*  aqui pelo alentejo central, nada mau 


A azeitona agradece!


----------



## Lousano (30 Out 2010 às 21:42)

Boa noite.

Reporto de Castro Marim, onde já há várias horas persiste o chuvisco acompanhado de vento forte.


----------



## ecobcg (30 Out 2010 às 21:48)

Bem, parece que toda aquela precipitação se vai manter na fronteira entre o Algarve e o Alentejo, sem descer mais! Por aqui apenas uns chuviscos fracos e vento moderado. Talvez o Sotavento tenha mais sorte.


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Out 2010 às 21:59)

Temperatura em subida ligeira com 13ºC, vento moderado ( Venha ele) e céu nublado por nuvens baixas. Pressão em queda: 1003 hPa.


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Out 2010 às 22:31)

Vento intensificou-se para moderado a forte, temperatura a descer de novo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Out 2010 às 22:53)

Por aqui, tudo voa, rajadas a roçar os 75 km/h a 80 km/h mas sem chuva.  A estação da RTA já registou uma rajada de 79 km/h.


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Out 2010 às 22:56)

Vento forte com rajadas de direcção variável, chuva fraca.


----------



## ecobcg (30 Out 2010 às 23:47)

Cairam mais uns aguaceiros, aumentando as acumulações para 2.6mm no Sitio das Fontes e 2,2mm em Silves. O vento aumentou de intensidade, e registei uma rajada máxima de 61,2km/h há uns minutos atrás.


----------



## trovoadas (31 Out 2010 às 00:10)

O litoral Algarvio tem saído bastante penalizado!!! tá visto que estas frentes não são mesmo feitas aqui para o extremo sul de portugal
Na serra ainda deve ter acumulado uns 10mm hoje com chuva fraca a moderada no final da tarde inicio da noite de hoje, pelos menos na zona onde estive a norte de Benafim/Alte.
Por agora vento moderado com algumas rajadas, nuvens baixas corridas mas que deixam ver o céu estrelado e tempetaura nos 17ºc (termómetro do carro).
 Quero deixar só uma nota que este evento tem sido bastante fraco aqui para o Algarve pelo menos e que a água que caiu principalmente no norte algarvio (serra) a rondar talvez os 20mm em dois dias nem aos barrancos chegou. Fica pela positiva a rega que já proporcionou ao arvoredo e campos agricolas


----------



## Lousano (31 Out 2010 às 00:21)

Por Castro Marim continua tudo igual.

Chuvisco e vento forte.

Tempo monótono.


----------



## actioman (31 Out 2010 às 01:03)

Pessoal por aqui até assustou! Levantou-se um vento medonho com chuva forte à mistura! 

A temperatura é de 12,4ºC e a pressão vai nos 1002hPa.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (31 Out 2010 às 01:07)

Hoje Évora com maxima a não passar dos 13.5ºC, humidade constante o dia todo nos 95%. precipitação total de 40mm. hehehe nada mau...




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Algumas quedas de arvores nos arredores e pequenas inundações causadas por sarjetas entupidas pelas folhas dos platanos...


----------



## Gerofil (31 Out 2010 às 01:27)

Alandroal: Mais uma linha de instabilidade que atravessou o Alentejo Central acerca de uma hora; chuva intensa e vento forte. Agora tudo mais calmo ...


----------



## Gerofil (31 Out 2010 às 01:34)

*Dezenas de inundações no Alentejo*

Registaram-se inundações em habitações e vias publicadas, sobretudo no concelho de Évora, As fortes chuvadas que hoje à tarde caíram no Alentejo provocou dezenas de sem registo de casos graves, disseram à Agência Lusa fontes dos bombeiros. 
Fonte do Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) de Évora adiantou que no distrito registaram-se 46 inundações, tendo ocorrido 29 no concelho de Évora e as restantes em Borba, Arraiolos, Vila Viçosa, Alandroal, Estremoz, Montemor-o-Novo e Reguengos de Monsaraz. No distrito de Évora, segundo o CDOS, o mau tempo provocou ainda três quedas de árvores. 
Segundo o CDOS de Portalegre, no distrito registaram-se 17 inundações, com maior incidência no concelho de Elvas (11), tendo ocorrido ainda três em Campo Maior e outras três em Nisa. 
No distrito de Beja, de acordo com o CDOS, registaram-se apenas duas inundações. 

DESTAK

*Naturalmente que a chuva intensa e o vento muito forte já desta noite deverá ter trazido muito mais ocorrências ...*


----------



## frederico (31 Out 2010 às 01:43)

Disseram-me que por volta das 00h30 estava a cair um forte aguaceiro perto de Cabanas de Tavira. Fui ao site do CCV de Tavira e não está a emitir informação desde meados da tarde de ontem. A estação de Castro Marim também não está a emitir informação.De acordo com o radar, pouca coisa chegou ao litoral algarvio e andaluz. A estação de Martinlongo, que fica na vertente norte da serra da Caldeirão, já acumulou cerca de 20 mm desde as oito da noite... Impressionante o contraste com as regiões a sul das serras algarvias... Curiosamente, por vezes também sucede o contrário: a chuva fica quase toda no litoral e pouco passa para lá do Caldeirão ou de Monchique. Nestas frentes que se deslocam de norte para sul pouca precipitação chega ao litoral.


----------



## Aurélio (31 Out 2010 às 08:47)

frederico disse:


> Disseram-me que por volta das 00h30 estava a cair um forte aguaceiro perto de Cabanas de Tavira. Fui ao site do CCV de Tavira e não está a emitir informação desde meados da tarde de ontem. A estação de Castro Marim também não está a emitir informação.De acordo com o radar, pouca coisa chegou ao litoral algarvio e andaluz. A estação de Martinlongo, que fica na vertente norte da serra da Caldeirão, já acumulou cerca de 20 mm desde as oito da noite... Impressionante o contraste com as regiões a sul das serras algarvias... Curiosamente, por vezes também sucede o contrário: a chuva fica quase toda no litoral e pouco passa para lá do Caldeirão ou de Monchique. Nestas frentes que se deslocam de norte para sul pouca precipitação chega ao litoral.



Apesar de as nuvens virem de Oeste para Este a frente vinha de Noroeste para Sueste e portanto onde chovia nas serras algarvias seriam sempre mais nas expostas mais a Norte !!
Além disso o Orografia provoca sempre que haja mais precipitação nessas zonas ...
Por aqui este evento deu até ao momento 3 mm !!


----------



## Gerofil (31 Out 2010 às 11:36)

Alandroal: Madrugada e manhã marcada pela ocorrência de aguaceiros intensos e vento muito forte. As rajadas de vento são mesmo muito fortes.
As imagens de satélite mostram que a instabilidade deverá prolongar-se pela parte da tarde.


----------



## stormy (31 Out 2010 às 11:45)

Boas...finalmente consegui aceder ao forum
Ontem o Dia foi de chuva fraca a moderada e continua, sendo que entre as 15h e as 18-19h tive chuva forte, com rates acima dos 100mm/h.
Ontem a maxima foi de 19.2º, e agora estou com 15.5º...neste momento está sol, embora o vento sopre forte de WNW-NW...ocorreram aguaceiros fortes durante a madrugada.


Curiosamente a EMA de sines reportou acumulações de precipitação muito baixas....supus que fosse devido ao vento, que faz com que a chuva caia em angulos muito agudos em relação ao plano do solo...mas ao ver o radar notei que, incrivelmente, não só a frente como uma linha de instabilidade que aqui passou pela 1h de hoje, simplesmente passavam ao lado..
Durante a noite houve falta de luz, ao ponto de não se ver luz no horizonte a Sul..


----------



## Aurélio (31 Out 2010 às 11:58)

Depois do pessoal todo falhar as apostas para aqui inclusive eu que apostei 15 mm e caiu apenas cerca de 3 mm, o próximo alvo em termos de precipitação é no próximo Domingo se não me falha as contas em Horas, com muito vento, frio e alguma precipitação e neve ....

mas apesar de ser dado pelos dois principais modelos esse cenário está muito longe de estar confirmado, principalmente com um AA com 1040 Hpa por muito perto ....


----------



## actioman (31 Out 2010 às 12:04)

Bom dia, o vento aqui é senhor e rei, com rajadas impressionantes como raramente me recordo de ver por cá! 

A chuva é em regime de aguaceiros e quando somos atravessados por alguma linha de instabilidade isto parece que o céu desaba encima de nós, a "sorte" é que são aguaceiros intensos mas de curta duração.

A temperatura é de 13,4ºC e a pressão atmosférica de 1006hPa.


----------



## David sf (31 Out 2010 às 12:13)

Aurélio disse:


> Depois do pessoal todo falhar as apostas para aqui inclusive eu que apostei 15 mm e caiu apenas cerca de 3 mm, o próximo alvo em termos de precipitação é no próximo Domingo se não me falha as contas em Horas, com muito vento, frio e alguma precipitação e neve ....
> 
> mas apesar de ser dado pelos dois principais modelos esse cenário está muito longe de estar confirmado, principalmente com um AA com 1040 Hpa por muito perto ....



Ainda não acabou. Está a chover bem em Lagos neste momento, vamos ver se algo chega aí.


----------



## Stormm (31 Out 2010 às 13:47)

Boas, madrugada passada com bastante vento e por volta das 2h da manha um forte pé de água que me fez acordar 
Por agora ceu com algumas nuvens e vento a soprar de WNW 32Km/h.


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Out 2010 às 14:17)

Princípio de madrugada com vento e chuva muito forte, voltando de manhã.

Neste momento:
13ºC, vento moderado a forte com rajadas, céu nublado com abertas e nuvens que se deslocam a grande velocidade. O IM regista vento médio ás 13h de 40 km/h. Decerto que há rajadas muito mais fortes mas não apanho com o vento todo de NW devido aos prédios.


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Out 2010 às 17:02)

10ºC, céu a limpar, vento fraco a moderado com rajadas. Não percebo o novo aviso de vento do IM.


----------



## amando96 (31 Out 2010 às 19:03)

Por agora 12.3ºC hoje será sem dúvida o dia com a mínima mais baixa de algum tempo...

Estas chuvas renderam 24.9mm no total.


----------



## ecobcg (31 Out 2010 às 19:06)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui o dia foi de aguaceiros, à semelhança do resto do país.
Tenho, até agora, 1,4mm acumulados no Sitio das Fontes, e 3,2mm acumulados em Silves.
O vento tem estado moderado, e a rajada máxima registada hoje foi de 62,8km/h.

Quanto a temperaturas, a máxima foi de 20,2ºC, e neste momento sigo com 15,7ºC, a minima até agora.

PS: apesar da temperatura não ter passado dos 20ºC, e do vento estar moderado, hoje à tarde, na praia de Carvoeiro, estavam algumas pessoas (cerca de 10 a 20) a desfrutar do sol, em fato de banho e a dar uns mergulhos! gente maluca!! Ehehe!!


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Out 2010 às 19:54)

9ºC, céu pouco nublado. Vento fraco a moderado com algumas rajadas a voltar (Raras ), apesar de ter enfraquecido muito.


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Out 2010 às 20:34)

Boas, por aqui, dia entre céu nublado e pouco nublado. Vento forte com rajadas e o pé de água que relatou o stormm. 

Máxima: 20.4ºC
mínima: 13.7ºC
actual: 15.1ºC

Precipitação: 1 mm

O evento rendeu ao todo 5 mm, chove mais no deserto do que aqui.


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Out 2010 às 20:50)

9ºC, o vento moderado volta. Haverá mais alguma tempestadezita para acabar?


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Out 2010 às 21:42)

Ainda vento fraco a moderado, 9ºC.

Resumo do dia:
Dia ventoso com ventos médios acima dos 40 km/h de acordo com o IM, apesar de esperar mais. Alguma chuva, nada comparado como de madrugada: Na madrugada levantou-se uma ventania monstruosa que partiu uns quantos ramos de árvores e chuva torrencial.
O IM ainda tem o aviso de vento forte até amanhã.


----------



## amando96 (31 Out 2010 às 22:23)

11.6ºC  , vento nulo.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Out 2010 às 23:29)

Por Degracia Cimeira, Gavião, céu pouco nublado e vento fraco, temperatura de 10,3 ºC.


----------



## Lousano (31 Out 2010 às 23:36)

Por Castro Marim o dia foi de aguaceiros e vento forte. Ambos foram diminuindo de frequência e intensidade ao longo do dia.

A temperatura deve ser semelhante ao resto do país.


----------



## Gerofil (1 Nov 2010 às 00:01)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 15,2 ºC (12h47)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 8,6 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1016 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 25,4 ºC (dia 6); temp. mínima = *8,6 ºC* (dia 31).


----------

